# 30’s Ramblings



## Straight30weight

Figure I’d like to do a log as I go, something to keep me accountable and on track. Maybe get some pointers from you fine folks (and Jin) as we go. As I’ve said in another thread, I’m slightly injured so I need to slow things down a bit. I was plenty happy eating whatever I want and lifting as heavy as I could, hopes of getting stronger. Well right now that’s not on the plate and as I take a step back I realize that I’m really a flabby piece of shit. I felt fine til I got hurt, now I see a very different me. Complete mind ****. 

So I’ve re-evaluated and came up with a short term and long term goal. The short term goal is to drop to 15%ish BF and stay around 245-250. That’s the immediate goal. Secondary goal is to start working on building some legs and a squat. 

Long term, I’d like to do a powerlifting meet someday. I’ve got my sites set on age 45, should be masters by then, at 242. I’ve set a goal of totaling 1500 by then. If I wasn’t hurt, I could probably squeak out a 400lb bench, 600ish dead, and zero squat (135?). I’d like to press 400, pull 600 and squat 500 by then. I know these numbers are nothing compared to most of you but that’s where I hope to be. 

So Snake has been kind enough to help out and dieting starts now. Cardio starts now. I’ll lift what I can as I can. I will update as much as I can. 
Starting stats-41 years old, 274lbs at 6’4. Guesstimating 25% BF, maybe more. I’ve got to take some measurements to track progress, probably tonight. Anyway, follow along if you want.


----------



## jennerrator

You will KICK ASS....can't wait to see how you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Awesome brother let's goooooooo :32 (9):


----------



## Jin

You don’t look fat in your AV. I doubt you are 25%. 

In for the log.


----------



## bigdog

Subbed brother! We are close to the same size. I'm a bit taller and weigh about 15 pounds less. I'll be 45 next month but I'm leaning towards doing a PL meet one day as well.  Stay focused and humble! You are going to do great.


----------



## BRICKS

Looking forward to your progress


----------



## Grizzly911

Straight30weight said:


> Figure I’d like to do a log as I go, something to keep me accountable and on track. Maybe get some pointers from you fine folks (and Jin) as we go. As I’ve said in another thread, I’m slightly injured so I need to slow things down a bit. I was plenty happy eating whatever I want and lifting as heavy as I could, hopes of getting stronger. Well right now that’s not on the plate and as I take a step back I realize that I’m really a flabby piece of shit. I felt fine til I got hurt, now I see a very different me. Complete mind ****.
> 
> So I’ve re-evaluated and came up with a short term and long term goal. The short term goal is to drop to 15%ish BF and stay around 245-250. That’s the immediate goal. Secondary goal is to start working on building some legs and a squat.
> 
> Long term, I’d like to do a powerlifting meet someday. I’ve got my sites set on age 45, should be masters by then, at 242. I’ve set a goal of totaling 1500 by then. If I wasn’t hurt, I could probably squeak out a 400lb bench, 600ish dead, and zero squat (135?). I’d like to press 400, pull 600 and squat 500 by then. I know these numbers are nothing compared to most of you but that’s where I hope to be.
> 
> So Snake has been kind enough to help out and dieting starts now. Cardio starts now. I’ll lift what I can as I can. I will update as much as I can.
> Starting stats-274lbs at 6’4. Guesstimating 25% BF, maybe more. I’ve got to take some measurements to track progress, probably tonight. Anyway, follow along if you want.



You can do this, 30. Focus on one day at a time, one workout at a time!


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm down for the ride, Mate. Get on that grind.


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks a lot everyone, everybody on here motivates the shit out of me.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You don’t look fat in your AV. I doubt you are 25%.
> 
> In for the log.


I feel pretty damn fat! We will see what the next couple of months bring. I’m not doing any crazy diet or anything, just trying to keep it simple (thank you snake).


----------



## motown1002

You can do this 30!  We all got your back!!  Get out there and kick some ass!

KISS  (keep it simple snake)   lol


----------



## Gadawg

I might have missed it. What's your shoulder diagnosis and prognosis?


----------



## Straight30weight

Well......about that. Long story short they say there's a minor rotator cuff tear and somehow there's a fracture in the bone (ball not socket). 

But, I had xrays at the hospital, they said there was no fracture. My xrays were read by more than one doctor afterwards, no mention of a fracture. And there was zero impact to cause a fracture. My best guess is that if there is, it's an old injury. I've fought shoulder pain for years, always attributed it to a pinched nerve. 

So there's that. Their fix is to immobilize my arm indefinitely. That cannot happen, I can't lose work and frankly my arm is still quite capable.


----------



## Straight30weight

motown1002 said:


> You can do this 30!  We all got your back!!  Get out there and kick some ass!
> 
> KISS  (keep it simple snake)   lol


Thanks brother-and I'm definitely stealing this (keep it simple snake!)


----------



## Straight30weight

Trained back today. For now everything is going to be volume work, nothing heavy for a while. It’s been a while since I’ve done any real volume and it shows. I’m getting smoked at about the 10-15 rep mark lol. 
Deadlifts:
135x15-7 sets
225x10-5 sets
Bent over barbell rows:
135x15-5 sets
Wide grip pulldown:
15 reps-5 sets. Don’t know what the weight was but I did these slow concentrating on lats
Every set was done with 60 second rest in between sets. I’m shot now. 
30 mins on stationary bike. 

Todays food-I’m more than likely gonna come up short. Ill be tweaking this as I go til I get it right.


----------



## NbleSavage

You pulling conventional yea?


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> You pulling conventional yea?


Sure am. I used to sumo but haven’t in years. Now I’m fat enough to actually BE a sumo wrestler.


----------



## Straight30weight

Macros for the day:
248g protein 
195g carb
88g fat
Total calories-2590
Woke up today at 273lbs.


----------



## Gibsonator

Straight30weight said:


> Macros for the day:
> 248g protein
> 195g carb
> 88g fat
> Total calories-2590
> Woke up today at 273lbs.



any idea where your cals where at before? must've been much higher. where's your starting pic as well?


----------



## Straight30weight

I haven’t tracked calories in a long time. Even when I did keto last year I never looked at calories. Starting pic is right here on my phone, where it’s gonna stay til I’m happy with where I’m at!


----------



## Gibsonator

lol alright bro :32 (17):


----------



## NbleSavage

Yer already making progress, Mate. Stay on that grind.


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Yer already making progress, Mate. Stay on that grind.


Thanks brother. Stepped on the scale this morning, 269. So we're heading in the right direction!


----------



## bigdog

Straight30weight said:


> I haven’t tracked calories in a long time. Even when I did keto last year I never looked at calories. Starting pic is right here on my phone, where it’s gonna stay til I’m happy with where I’m at!



same here. I don't track calories anymore. I learned from trial and error what made me super fat and what I had to do to lose it.. I stay in between those numbers and so far, so good.


----------



## Straight30weight

I’ll be tracking macros for a while so I can learn what works. Fat loss with muscle preservation is the goal, I’m not in a hurry. I want to lose 24 more pounds and stay at 245-250.


----------



## Straight30weight

Here how today’s training went down:
Leg day. Quick back story on legs. Last time I did them was 4 years ago or so. I have a really bad knee thanks to an injury at work back in 09. 4 years ago was my last surgery, and I need another. For one reason or another it’s not happening right now. So I stopped legs all together after that last surgery. I feel like if I slowly work into it, I can get something going again with them. They are weak and everything feels awkward but I have hopes. 

Squat:
Safety bar (can’t hold a regular bar right now cuz of shoulder...) plus 1 plate per side. 2 warm up sets of 10 then 5 sets of 15 with 60 second test between. 

Leg press:3 plates per side, 7 sets of 15. 60 second 
rest. 

Leg extension:no idea of weight but did 7 sets of 15 concentrating on holding the extension for a couple seconds and then going slow on the negative. 60 second rest. Legs are shot. 

30 mins stationary bike. 

So far food has gone well. I feel great.


----------



## BRICKS

Slow and steady man, persistence and patience.  Strong work.


----------



## Straight30weight

BRICKS said:


> Slow and steady man, persistence and patience.  Strong work.


Means a lot Bricks. Thank you.


----------



## bigdog

solid leg day man! step by step it will come together. props for pushing through!


----------



## Straight30weight

Today’s macros:
220 protein 
272 carb
84 fat
total calories:2630
Kinda screwed up protein/carbs. Shoulda had more protein


----------



## Straight30weight

Quick update on today. No training, slept well. My body was a bit beat up so I did some hot tub therapy. Fixed me right up. Spent most of the day working on the house with my 5 year old, did 30 mins on the stationary bike. 

Food as follows:
Protein-279g
Carbs-246
Fat-72g
Total cals-2763. 

Woke up at 265lbs this morning. 

I have a bit of an ongoing tradition with my wife and son on Sundays. For more than 5 years every Sunday we have breakfast at the same little diner. For now I’m gonna keep that tradition as long as it doesn’t impact my progress. I’ll try to build it into my calories.


----------



## Jin

Way too few calories IMO.  You could lose weight eating 3K. 

Do whatever makes you feel good though.


----------



## Gibsonator

just tweak what you order. like get egg whites, cottage cheese with fruit, one of those foofoo bagels with salmon on it forgot what its called


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> Way too few calories IMO.  You could lose weight eating 3K.
> 
> Do whatever makes you feel good though.




This.

I actually tracked mine for a few days and found I need about 4000 just to maintain and you have a good bit of weight on me bro.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Way too few calories IMO.  You could lose weight eating 3K.
> 
> Do whatever makes you feel good though.





Gadawg said:


> This.
> 
> I actually tracked mine for a few days and found I need about 4000 just to maintain and you have a good bit of weight on me bro.


Thanks for the feedback guys. My TDEE is about 3600 or so, so yeah I probably could lose weight at 3-3200. I did update last nights post, as I had something before bed.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> just tweak what you order. like get egg whites, cottage cheese with fruit, one of those foofoo bagels with salmon on it forgot what its called


I’m gonna track it all and try to work it into my daily calories.


----------



## ToolSteel

If you go to the same diner and eat the same thing every time, does it really even matter? You’re not gonna get fat or lose muscle off of one meal.


----------



## Straight30weight

ToolSteel said:


> If you go to the same diner and eat the same thing every time, does it really even matter? You’re not gonna get fat or lose muscle off of one meal.


Thats what I’m hoping. I’ll pay attention to whatever I eat the rest of the day and hopefully it won’t impact it much at all.


----------



## Straight30weight

Ah yes, Monday. Not gonna lie, I didn’t do great yesterday. Ate plenty of protein but over ate carbs and fats. Interestingly enough there was little impact on my weight this morning. I’m probably gonna stop getting on the scale daily, probably more like Thursday or Friday morning from now on. I spent the day working on the house, was shot by night time and didn’t get any cardio in.  

Work was work, I can’t wait to get out of there for good. Got a big interview Wednesday afternoon, hoping to kill it and gtfo. Today’s international chest day so that’s what went down. My shoulder told me that going over 225 wasn’t gonna happen so I listened. Here’s how it went:

Flat bench:
Bar warm up. 2 sets of 15. 
135x15. 2 sets. 
225x10. 1 set. 
225x25. 1 set. 
225x15. 3 sets. 
Immediately stripped to 135 after the last set and clicked off 20 reps at 135. 

Incline bench:
135x20. 1 set. 
135x15. 4 sets. 

Cable flys:
Various positions, high reps, various weight.

30 mins on elliptical. 

Thats all the shoulder would take. By the end of the workout it was pretty beat. Every set had 60 second rest period max. 

Other than the shoulder, I feel great.


----------



## BrotherJ

My experience (and this is extremely anecdotal and I'm not one to give advice) is that a "bad" day doesn't impact you until like three or four days down the road. That being said, there are "bad" days and bad days. Some days are (for me) a total shit show and then others I count as a mental health day (like going to breakfast with the family, or hitting a wine bar with the wife). You need a few days a month or so to take a breather and relax - otherwise I would go crazy...or vice versa.


----------



## Straight30weight

Here’s yesterday’s macros:
Protein-283g
Carbs-275g
Fats-89g
Total of 3034 calories. 
I wound up eating a bigger snack before bed than I intended to. I was starving for some reason. Also, the test I’m on is garbage. I’ve used this source once before with no issues but this time the shit he sold me is bunk. It started with pip pretty bad with every injection and now I’m getting a knot at the injection site that’s stays hard for a week or so. Since I live in NY getting bloods is impossible and I’m convinced this is severely underdosed or not test at all. Dropping it today and gonna go back to trt dose for the next couple months.


----------



## Jin

“I was starving for some reason”

Yep. Because you’ve been starving yourself


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> I have a bit of an ongoing tradition with my wife and son on Sundays. For more than 5 years every Sunday we have breakfast at the same little diner. For now I’m gonna keep that tradition as long as it doesn’t impact my progress. I’ll try to build it into my calories.



Just my .02...I always during a cycle ate one cheat meal a week...didn't matter what the fuuuck I ate..lol Never caused an issue with my weight goal etc...


----------



## Gadawg

jennerrator said:


> Just my .02...I always during a cycle ate one cheat meal a week...didn't matter what the fuuuck I ate..lol Never caused an issue with my weight goal etc...



Ive been doing this as well except all day and 7 days a week. Im going to eat a pound of sour patch kids after dinner. And then probably spaghetti for second dinner.


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> Ive been doing this as well except all day and 7 days a week. Im going to eat a pound of sour patch kids after dinner. And then probably spaghetti for second dinner.



lol....maybe you are the lucky kind that can do that but you are also very active...not just weight lifting...cardio is an amazing thing!:32 (20):

That's the main reason I never have an issue....major active!


----------



## Gadawg

jennerrator said:


> lol....maybe you are the lucky kind that can do that but you are also very active...not just weight lifting...cardio is an amazing thing!:32 (20):
> 
> That's the main reason I never have an issue....major active!



Cardio is life baby!


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> Cardio is life baby!



100 %!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (16):


----------



## Gibsonator

the fuk u 2 talkin about cardio is ghey as fukkk


----------



## jennerrator

Gibsonator said:


> the fuk u 2 talkin about cardio is ghey as fukkk




lol...................................................................don't be jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

jennerrator said:


> lol...................................................................don't be jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i mean i do the damn shit but it's still ghey


----------



## Gadawg

Gibsonator said:


> i mean i do the damn shit but it's still ghey



What color leg warmers are you into?  Youre on my xmas list.


----------



## Gibsonator

Gadawg said:


> What color leg warmers are you into?  Youre on my xmas list.



Lamborghini green pleeeease


----------



## Straight30weight

Geez what the hell is goin on up in here.....
Anyway, no training today as I had to run home after work and hang with my little man. Love that guy....
Heres today’s macros:
Protein-273g
Carbs-288g
Fats-82g
Total calories-3005. 

Clicked off 30 mins on the stationary bike, chased my boy around and played with the pups. Not a bad night. Tomorrow I’ve got a 4 hour interview, that should be fun. Oh and here’s my boy Dexter hanging with daddy while I was getting that ghey cardio in. Mans best friend indeed.....


----------



## Straight30weight

Not a bad day. Half day at work, 4 hour interview (****in tiring), then hauled ass to the gym to try salvage a workout. Wife’s home sick and I should get home to relieve her from mom duties so I haven’t hit cardio. Will try to get it in before bed. Today’s tris and bis. I like to go heavy on close grip but shoulder says **** you for now. So keeping with the theme of volume over weight, here’s how it went down. I don’t often give a lot of attention to biceps as I’ve always thought they were for pretty people. And I’m not. 

2 sets barbell overhead extensions warm up. Bout 45lbs. 

Close grip bench:
2 warm up 
135x15-1 set
135x20-5 sets

Various cable work, rope and straight bar. About 12 sets total, various reps but all 15 or more. 

Cant do dips with the shoulder but used an old school dip machine. 8 sets 15 plus, no idea what weight but most of the stack. 

Ez bar curl:
5 sets of 15 with a 25 per side. 
Supersetted with hammer curls-30 lbs dumbells

All done with 60 second rest max between sets. 

Been riding with Snakes diet plan for almost a week now and I still feel great. Pants are getting looser in the waist, nothing crazy but I can tell. Starting to get some definition back in my shoulders too.....





Ill update macros later on. Gotta eat some more lol


----------



## Jin

You are a big boy. 
tattoos are for criminals

didn't know you had a tiny gimp hand. 

View attachment 6924


----------



## Straight30weight

I know you requested naked bath pics, I’ll send those in PM

Oh and that’s my strong hand.....


----------



## Straight30weight

Here’s yesterday’s macros:
Protein-273g
Carbs-279g
Fats-84g
Total of 2985 calories. Ran outta time last night for cardio other than some bedroom fun. Woke up twice during the night to insane calf cramps. Had to jump outta bed like a psycho and scare the shit outta my wife. Been getting a minimum of a gallon of water a day so not sure what’s up with all the cramps.


----------



## Straight30weight

Started new hours at work yesterday, going in at 6am now. For the first time in a while I probably got 7 hours sleep and woke up ready to go. Today was back day. 

Deadlifts
135x10-3 sets
225x15-5 sets

Bent over barbell row
135x15-5 sets

T bar row (chest supported)
2 platesx10-5 sets

Lat cable pull down
5 sets of 15
last set a complete burnout. Pull til failure, drop two plates, pull til failure, drop two plates all the way to nothing. Probably 50 reps or so. Lats are now giving me ILS. 

All sets done with minimal rest. I miss lifting heavier but for now I’m ok with the volume. 

30 mins stationary bike. Feeling pretty ****in good.

Macros for the day:
Protein-279g
Carbs-299g
Fats-81g
Total calories-3042


----------



## Straight30weight

Ah Friday. That means leg day for me. It’s a little bittersweet. I love going to the gym. I’m excited to get these ****ers strong again. But it’s ****in legs. Ill just get to the workout:

Squats:
I was determined to do these with a regular bar this week. The safety bar didn’t feel right and it really kept me in a shitty position. Well I did use the regular bar but it ****in sucked. My shoulder screamed the whole time trying to keep it up there. 
135x15-5 sets 
225x5-5 sets (shoulders wouldn’t hold up to more than 5 reps

Leg press:
2 plates per side x 15-5 sets
superset calves-5 sets

Leg extension:
5 sets of 15 unknown weight

Was inspired by something Bundy said earlier about cardio so I went hard on the stairmaster for 30 mins. I can no longer walk.....

Todays macros:
Protein-278g
Carbs-280g
Fats-79g
Total calories-2952


----------



## Gadawg

Stair master is tough stuff. Love it!


----------



## The Tater

Man, you are going hard! Keep it up dude!


----------



## German89

I missed so much   I'm sorry. 

Looking good still 30!


----------



## Straight30weight

German89 said:


> I missed so much   I'm sorry.
> 
> Looking good still 30!


Keep watching, it’s only gettin better! 

No training today, way too busy. Popped out of bed and hopped on the bike with Bundy’s words still fresh in my head so I went hard. Between yesterday’s legs session and this mornings cardio my legs were fried. 30 mins, pretty intense. 

Had to finish Christmas shopping for the kids and now I’ve got a wedding to attend in about an hour for my nephew. Trying to get most of my proteins in before I go so I make sure I have that covered. Having philly mingia for dinner tonight at the reception. Maybe a little dance floor cardio, white boy style!

Todays view while peddling my ass off on the bike:


----------



## Straight30weight

Oh yeah, 264lbs this morning. 10lbs in a week and a half. Things are going as planned.


----------



## BRICKS

Good job, keep it going brother!


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> Oh yeah, 264lbs this morning. 10lbs in a week and a half. Things are going as planned.



Damn.. good for you!


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Straight30weight

Motha ****in Monday! International chest day! Pretty productive weekend, mostly work on the crib and the wedding. Had breakfast with the wifey. Anyway, here’s today’s chest training. I wanted to feel the shoulder out so I threw as much weight on as it would handle. Most reps are not to failure, I shut it down when the shoulder told me to. 

Flat bench:
2 sets bar only warm up
135x15-2 sets
225x5-1 set
275x7-1 set 
295x5-1 set
305x1-1 set
Ok last set was a **** you chest, I hate you and I’m gonna ****in beat your ass. Starting at 305, I did many drop sets. Taking 5 to 10 pounds off per set all the way back to 135. I have no idea what the set/rep count was but it was non stop all the way down. I’m completely fried. Shoulder is thoroughly pissed. 

Incline bench:
135x15-5 sets 60 second rest periods. 

Cables:
Basically one giant set. Starting with the lightest weight, sets of 10 and less all the way til I could only do 1, then ran it back the other way the same. That’s it. Chest is obliterated. 

30 mins hard on the stair stepper.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-258g
Carb-240g
Fat-62
Total calories-2553. A bit light but not horrible.


----------



## Straight30weight

Tris and bis....After yesterday’s chest session I decided to go light and give the shoulder a break. All tricep exercises were then supersetted with biceps. 
Close grip bench:
2 warm up sets 
135x25-5 sets
95x32

EZ bar curl:
2 warm up sets 
75x20-5 sets
55x21

Dip machine:
Not sure on weight but various sets of 15-25

Reverse grip EZ bar curl:
55x20-5 sets

Tricep cable work:
Used the rope and bar, several sets

Hammer curls:
Ran the weight up and back down the rack. 

Arms are pumped. Did 30 grueling mins on the stepper.


----------



## BrotherJ

Straight30weight said:


> Hammer curls:
> Ran the weight up and back down the rack.



Yes!!! Life doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Straight30weight

BrotherJ said:


> Yes!!! Life doesn't get any better than this.


It will thoroughly fry those arms!


----------



## Gadawg

Youre doing my kinda shit now. Love it!


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Youre doing my kinda shit now. Love it!


Lol. I actually enjoy that kind of training.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-256g
Carbs-232g
Fat-62g
Total calories 2513. Again, too light. I grocery shop on Wed so I’ll fix this.


----------



## Gibsonator

Great job tracking everything so far bud, i know it's a pain in the ass!


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> Great job tracking everything so far bud, i know it's a pain in the ass!


Thanks brother. I know nobody wants to read it but it keeps me focused if I know people are seeing what I am doing and maybe if someone sees something they don't like, they'll question it and get me straightened out.


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks brother. I know nobody wants to read it but it keeps me focused if I know people are seeing what I am doing and maybe if someone sees something they don't like, they'll question it and get me straightened out.



It eventually comes natural if you stick to it! Doing great so far!


----------



## Straight30weight

Man what a long ass day. Supposed to go to a work lunch but since I hate the company I work for, I skipped it. Pissed my boss off big time. Sorry, but I don’t believe I should be off at a managers lunch for 3 hours while my guys get nothing and have to work. I’ll stay and work with them. Around 3 o’clock I got the job offer I’ve been waiting for since that 4 hour interview. Pretty stoked about that, I countered their offer so we’ll see how it goes. Worked late, got home late, had to grocery shop and cook and blah blah. No training today. My body was sore as **** this morning so I’m taking a down day. Planned to do cardio, ran outta time for that too. At least my meals were on point:
Protein-285g
Carb-262g
Fat-81g
Total calories-2930.


----------



## Gadawg

Congrats man.  That's huge!


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks Dawg. Funny thing, whenever I take my diet/lifting seriously (not often lol), the rest of my life tends to fall in line. Like there's a carryover. It's not confidence since I'm cocky as a mother ****er lol, but I think when I feel really good it changes my whole outlook or mentality. I don't know, just the way it's always seemed.


----------



## Straight30weight

Woke up today thinking about lifting. Again at 3am I jumped outta bed with a wicked calf cramp. I don’t know what that is. Long work day, got to the gym ready to go. Back day. I wanted to play a little on deads, try out the shoulder a bit. 

Deadlift:
135x15-2 sets 
225x10-2 sets
315x5-1 set
405x2-1 set shoulder felt funny, like it was being pulled weird
315x10-2 sets
225x10-1 set

Bent over barbell rows:
135x20-5 sets

Various cable pull downs:
Different weight/reps, between two different bars. 

Mold school pullover machine:
5 sets of 15, not sure of weight

30 grueling mins on the stepper. Each time I try to up the level and this one was rough I’m covered in sweat.


----------



## Jin

Getting stronger and lighter, Wookie?

Impressive.


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks Jin. Just trying not to piss the shoulder off, stay focused on eating decent and getting in the cardio. Everything is going very well and so far is very maintainable. 
Yesterdays macros:
Protein-277g
Carb-262g
Fat-75g
Total calories-2847. Maybe a little less as I fell asleep drinking my milk and spilled it all over the bed!


----------



## Straight30weight

Motha ****in Friday! Accepted the new position today, gonna work 2 more weeks then take the first week of the year off and get into the new job. Now that I know I’m leaving, work became a lot less painful. Anyway, it’s legs day. I’m getting kinda excited about building some wheels so I’ve been looking forward to it all day. My shoulder really isn’t ready to hold a straight bar, it’s actually in more pain squatting than any other movement. But I don’t like the safety bar so I’m doing the best I can with it. 

Squats:
2 warm up sets
135x10-2 sets
225x10-3 sets
275x2-1 set
315x1-1 set 
135x10-1 set
This whole exercise was horrible. My shoulder screamed bad the whole time, I pushed through but it was just miserable. I gotta get some more mobility into this thing. I want to give everything to every workout. 

Played with hack squats for a bit. Nothing worth recording, just trying to get my bearings. It’s been years since I’ve done any legs and I’m clueless. 

Leg curls:
5 sets various weights 10 reps each set

Leg extensions:
5 sets of 15

30 long mins on the stepper. I’m pretty burned up.


----------



## BrotherJ

Have you tried a band for your shoulder? I got a cheap one off Amazon and use it for pull-aparts, rotations etc...it's helped tremendously with shoulder pain/mobility.


----------



## Gadawg

What is supposed to be the deal with your shoulder man?  Its just gonna heal?  

Id head to a PRP place asap and speed this thing up brother!


----------



## Straight30weight

BrotherJ said:


> Have you tried a band for your shoulder? I got a cheap one off Amazon and use it for pull-aparts, rotations etc...it's helped tremendously with shoulder pain/mobility.


No I haven’t. I’ve been trying to get it working again and have had limited success.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> What is supposed to be the deal with your shoulder man?  Its just gonna heal?
> 
> Id head to a PRP place asap and speed this thing up brother!


Torn and fractured was the last diagnosis. With my current employer there’s nothing I can do about it right now. If I let them immobilize it i can’t work, and I can’t afford that. After the first of the year I switch employers and it’s 100% a better company. Full pay short term disability, great benefits, etc. So maybe then I’ll be able to get some professional treatment.


----------



## Gadawg

Jeez. Too bad youre not on welfare. Probably get great treatment. And some giftcards for the holidays


----------



## Jin

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Gibsonator

for someone who never trained legs already squatting 315 is great progress dude


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Jeez. Too bad youre not on welfare. Probably get great treatment. And some giftcards for the holidays


The good news is that within a month those issues will be behind me. I made a bad judgement call going to the current company and I can’t get out of there fast enough.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Congrats on the new job!


Thanks man, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> for someone who never trained legs already squatting 315 is great progress dude


Thanks brother. I’m sure there was more in there but I’m not rushing anything. The goal is to be at 500 by the time I’m 45. So I got 4.5 years lol. 

But enough of that, what’s up with that avatar.....


----------



## Gibsonator

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks brother. I’m sure there was more in there but I’m not rushing anything. The goal is to be at 500 by the time I’m 45. So I got 4.5 years lol.
> 
> But enough of that, what’s up with that avatar.....



that's achievable for sure
oh and thats how the Gibsonator household decorates for christmas


----------



## Straight30weight

Well god damn, I need to work on our decorating


----------



## Gadawg

Jesus Gibs. That avatar's gonna hijack every damn thread. Lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-281g
Carb-245g
Fat-94g
Total calories-2990. After my workout I was shaking bad and dizzy and weak. I felt like my sugar was really low so I had to grab something quick from the store. Ate a 200 calorie candy bar and instantly was better. I felt pretty disappointed in myself but I really don’t think I had a choice. Oh well.....

And it’s Saturday. Most of the day is just my son and I so that’s always fun. Got up at 7 for a bit of adult fun then napped til little man got up around 10. Immediately hopped on the bike and hit 30 mins on that then had breakfast. Was feeling pretty sore so I grabbed little man and we hit the hot tub for some therapy. He splashed around and played in the waterfall while I relaxed. Now it’s time for puzzles and hopefully some house work. 

Oh yeah, hopped on the scale this morning:


----------



## Trump

That’s the exact weight I aiming for end of this bulk 



Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday’s macros:
> Protein-281g
> Carb-245g
> Fat-94g
> Total calories-2990. After my workout I was shaking bad and dizzy and weak. I felt like my sugar was really low so I had to grab something quick from the store. Ate a 200 calorie candy bar and instantly was better. I felt pretty disappointed in myself but I really don’t think I had a choice. Oh well.....
> 
> And it’s Saturday. Most of the day is just my son and I so that’s always fun. Got up at 7 for a bit of adult fun then napped til little man got up around 10. Immediately hopped on the bike and hit 30 mins on that then had breakfast. Was feeling pretty sore so I grabbed little man and we hit the hot tub for some therapy. He splashed around and played in the waterfall while I relaxed. Now it’s time for puzzles and hopefully some house work.
> 
> Oh yeah, hopped on the scale this morning:


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> That’s the exact weight I aiming for end of this bulk


Im stopping at 245-250 and then trying to maintain weight while shedding fat. If that’s even possible lol. Might have to get drugs involved at that point!


----------



## Gibsonator

Straight30weight said:


> Im stopping at 245-250 and then trying to maintain weight while shedding fat. If that’s even possible lol. Might have to get drugs involved at that point!



*cough(tren)


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> *cough(tren)


Not opposed to that at all. I figure I have about 5-6 weeks before I see 250, maybe shortly after that I’ll have bloods from my doc for trt. Then I’m free for 6 months


----------



## Straight30weight

What’s up Monday! Normally not a Monday fan but knowing I’m only stuck at this company for two more weeks makes it not suck so bad. Get this background check and drug test outta the way and I’m a ghost. Plus it’s chest day. Can’t hate that!

Flat barbell bench:
Barx15-2 sets
135x15-2 sets
225x5-2 sets
275x5-1 set
295x1-1 set
315x2
325x1
Last set a complete drop set, removing 5’s or 10’s per side each rep to failure from 325 down to 135. No rest what so ever, rep whatever I can, pull a 5 per side. Rep whatever I can, pull a 5 or 10 per side and so on. Chest is destroyed. 

Incline barbell bench:
135 til failure-5 sets of very short rest between sets

Cable work:
Starting at the lightest on the stack, rep to failure, grab the next weight, rep to failure. Repeat til can only do one, then go back the other way til no weight left. Everything to failure. 

30 long mins on the stepper!


----------



## Jin

This is pretty aggressive considering your injury. The last thing you want to do is further damage your shoulder. 

What are next steps for the shoulder?


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> This is pretty aggressive considering your injury. The last thing you want to do is further damage your shoulder.
> 
> What are next steps for the shoulder?


You’re not wrong. That’s why I need this log, to keep me in check. Unfortunately I struggle slowing down. Yeah, I leave the gym in a bunch of pain. There are no next steps at the moment, but after I start with the new company I can explore more options.


----------



## Gibsonator

yea dude check that ego at the gym door


----------



## Straight30weight

It’s not ego. Anything less than balls out feels like half ass


----------



## Gibsonator

Straight30weight said:


> It’s not ego. Anything less than balls out feels like half ass



i hear that man but if ya totally wreck ur shit u won't be liftin nuthin


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> It’s not ego. Anything less than balls out feels like half ass



Bahahaha! 

You don’t see how that IS ego?


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Bahahaha!
> 
> You don’t see how that IS ego?


I don’t but nobody ever accused me of being smart. Ego, to me, is saying can’t nobody out work me. All I’m saying is I don’t know how to slow down!

But seriously thank you for pointing it out. I need that sometimes. I’ll try to scale back, go more volume than weight.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t but nobody ever accused me of being smart. Ego, to me, is saying can’t nobody out work me. All I’m saying is I don’t know how to slow down!
> 
> But seriously thank you for pointing it out. I need that sometimes. I’ll try to scale back, go more volume than weight.



So what if it feels half assed? Who cares? Your ego cares. 

The worst thing you can do is further injur your shoulder. 

I say forget bench altogether and any shoulder presses until you get to a doctor. Or just keep it light. 225 or less. 

You have a really big bench. Take some time off the pressing and work your squat and deadlift.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> So what if it feels half assed? Who cares? Your ego cares.
> 
> The worst thing you can do is further injur your shoulder.
> 
> I say forget bench altogether and any shoulder presses until you get to a doctor. Or just keep it light. 225 or less.
> 
> You have a really big bench. Take some time off the pressing and work your squat and deadlift.


I’ll cut it back to 225 and less. The doctors answer was to immobilize my arm. I’m sorry but that seems absolutely ridiculous. I need another opinion, sometime in Jan I will get that. I believe the fracture, if there is one, is old. 

Im getting into the dead’s and squats again. Honestly I’m just so inspired right now, joining this group has been the best thing to happen to my training in a long time.


----------



## Jin

wisest thing to do is stop all pressing exercises. But I know you won’t. Just be careful.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> wisest thing to do is stop all pressing exercises. But I know you won’t. Just be careful.


The most painful thing I do is squatting. Holding the bar is just horrible. Benching hurts but manageable. I haven’t done any overhead work since the injury.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> The most painful thing I do is squatting. Holding the bar is just horrible. Benching hurts but manageable. I haven’t done any overhead work since the injury.



Painful for your shoulder? 

You may need to hold the bar close to the plates. See if that helps.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Painful for your shoulder?
> 
> You may need to hold the bar close to the plates. See if that helps.


Yeah, for the shoulder. It’s nearly unbearable. 

I need to work on it, I’m gonna try a different rack on fri, that might allow me to go wider with my grip. I like the bar low on my back so that probably doesn’t help.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah, for the shoulder. It’s nearly unbearable.
> 
> I need to work on it, I’m gonna try a different rack on fri, that might allow me to go wider with my grip. I like the bar low on my back so that probably doesn’t help.



You have to work around your injury. That may require you to squat high bar with a lower weight.


----------



## Straight30weight

You’re just full of good news tonight lol


----------



## Gadawg

Or just leg press like me and Dorian.


----------



## Straight30weight

I remember reading an article on Dorian years ago. In it they said that they followed him for a workout and at the end they asked him to do a few more reps for photos. He refused, that’s how strict he was.


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Or just leg press like me and Dorian.



This works too.


----------



## Gadawg

Straight30weight said:


> I remember reading an article on Dorian years ago. In it they said that they followed him for a workout and at the end they asked him to do a few more reps for photos. He refused, that’s how strict he was.



"Instagram bodybuilders hashtag bullshit...".


----------



## Straight30weight

^^^i don’t know what that means lol


----------



## Gadawg

Straight30weight said:


> ^^^i don’t know what that means lol



Something Ive seen him quoted a bunch of times about the new age crew and their low intensity training.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Something Ive seen him quoted a bunch of times about the new age crew and their low intensity training.


Ah. The article I read was in muscle and fitness about a million years ago.


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> The most painful thing I do is squatting. Holding the bar is just horrible. Benching hurts but manageable. I haven’t done any overhead work since the injury.



I'll second jins recommendations.  I like low bar squats. You can try holding your hands out further towards the plates, I cant do that.   Do you have a hack squat machine?  Goblet squats? leg press? Tons of leg extensions and hammie curls. Variety of lunges.  Smith machine leg press. And, that's all that's coming to mind now. Oh sissy squats too.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterdays macros:
Protein-274g
Carb-235g
Fat-82g
Total calories-2814. I missed some carbs somewhere which is weird, cuz I eat the same food every day lol. I changed my before bed snack a little and maybe it's there.


----------



## Jin

German was right. 

Sissy squats for you.


----------



## Gadawg

What do you think your daily calorie burn is 30?  Seems like at your bodyweight, youd be starving below 3800 or so.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> German was right.
> 
> Sissy squats for you.


Keep watching, I'm gonna pass you without drugs....


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> What do you think your daily calorie burn is 30?  Seems like at your bodyweight, youd be starving below 3800 or so.


I'm pretty hungry before each meal. Tough to say really. I think the fire is starting to ramp up now, with 7 days a week of cardio, I log about 18k steps a day (most at work), plus 4 days of lifting. Things are already starting to happen kinda quickly in regards to fat loss. Each TDEE calculator I try gives me a different answer but the best I can tell my current TDEE is 3700-4100. I'd say I'm currently in an at least 700 calorie deficit. Except Sunday lol. Sundays I eat a bit more.


----------



## Gadawg

Are you losing any noticeable muscle at that big a deficit?


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Are you losing any noticeable muscle at that big a deficit?


That is a concern. I'm worried that I'm gonna hit my goal weight (245-250) and not be lean enough


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> That is a concern. I'm worried that I'm gonna hit my goal weight (245-250) and not be lean enough



I am concerned about your anorexia nervosa.

Big Fatty


----------



## Trump

I think I have got amnesia bulimia, I keep stuffing my face and forget to be sick



Jin said:


> I am concerned about your anorexia nervosa.
> 
> Big Fatty


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> I am concerned about your anorexia nervosa.
> 
> Big Fatty


Lol just remember, you only see what I show you....


----------



## Straight30weight

And finally the work day is over. **** I hate that place. Anyway, arm day. Here we go.

Close grip bench:
Warm up set
135x30
135x26
135x24
135x24
135x22

Superset with ez bar curls:
Warm up set
75x20
75x16
75x16
75x18
65x21

Dip machine:
1st set-30 reps
2nd set-22 reps (added about 4 to the stack)
3rd set-16 reps (3 from a full stack)
4th set-12 reps (full stack)
5th set-9 resp (full stack) no rest 


Superset with reverse grip ez bar curl:
65x20
65x18
65x17
55x20
55x14-no rest

Various cables sets/reps

Superset with dumbbell hammer curls-run the rack up and back down

30 mins on the stepper


----------



## Straight30weight

Post workout


----------



## silvereyes87

Delts look good man. Keep up the strong work


----------



## Straight30weight

I appreciate that brother


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein:269g
Carb:280g
Fat:93g
Total calories:3023. I thought about eating more but I think I’m going to wait until after the holidays as I know there’s gonna be a couple bad days coming.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s update:No training, had a ton of shit to do after work. Took the wife’s car to the dealer, that was a two hour ordeal. Grocery shopped, another two hours. Had to check out a potential new gym since the new job is in the complete opposite direction as the current one. It’s at the high school, lots of nice equipment. Knocked out 30 mins cardio on the stationary bike, and that was the night. Here’s yesterday’s mascots. I wanna note that I was starving all day yesterday. I’d eat, 30 mins later I was uncomfortably hungry again. 

Protein-290g
Carb-258g
Fat-111
Total calories-3194


----------



## Jin

Going from hardcore gym to high school gym eh? That’ll suit your svelte new look.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Going from hardcore gym to high school gym eh? That’ll suit your svelte new look.


Like I said in a now missing thread, if I can’t win I don’t play lol. 

Funny story. So I walk into the gym at the school and there’s a bunch of college students/high school kids. One of them walks up to me, puffs his chest out and says “there’s only room at this gym for one big muscular guy”. I said where’s he at?? Never seen the kid before.

As for switching gyms, we’ll see. I have another interview coming up with a company that’s in a totally different direction. Probably a sure thing (I know the hr chick and a few others there) and pays more so there will be some decisions to be made.


----------



## Straight30weight

And we’re back in black! Shit work day over, time for back. I wanted to play some with dead’s, get a feel for some weight. Next week I’m returning to volume for a while. Here we go.....

Barbell deads:
135x10-2 sets
225x5-2 sets
315x5-1 set 
405x3-1 set
455x1-1 set

I took wide grip pull downs, seated cable rows, and dumbbell rows and made a giant superset. Various weights and reps, 5 sets each. 

30 balls out mins on the stepper.


----------



## Straight30weight

Double post


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> And we’re back in black! Shit work day over, time for back. I wanted to play some with dead’s, get a feel for some weight. Next week I’m returning to volume for a while. Here we go.....
> 
> Barbell deads:
> 135x10-2 sets
> 225x5-2 sets
> 315x5-1 set
> 405x3-1 set
> 455x1-1 set
> 
> I took wife grip pull downs, seated cable rows, and dumbbell rows and made a giant superset. Various weights and reps, 5 sets each.
> 
> 30 balls out mins on the stepper.



The wife grip, eh?


----------



## Straight30weight

German89 said:


> The wife grip, eh?


Huh, interesting typo lol


----------



## jennerrator

German89 said:


> The wife grip, eh?



lmfao....wasn’t going to question....


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> Huh, interesting typo lol


Lmfao. Fukkin eh it is!

I dont know if you got a good grip on your wife or.. if you hit the F instead of the  D.. lmfaooo.. oh lord.




jennerrator said:


> lmfao....wasn’t going to question....



Lmfao... I had to bust his chops about it!!!


----------



## Straight30weight

German89 said:


> Lmfao. Fukkin eh it is!
> 
> I dont know if you got a good grip on your wife or.. if you hit the F instead of the  D..


Its probably in my best interest to just leave that one alone lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-299g
Carb-264g
Fat-104g
Total calories-3204
So after my workout I’m drinking a whey shake. About 2 hours after that, I eat dinner. Lately I either leave the gym shaking and weak, like I’m low on sugar, or maybe an hour and a half after that shake I’m shaky, weak, dizzy. Last night I planned to eat dinner at 730, climbed on the ladder around 645, and it hit me. I needed to eat right then. I’m thinking I need to add some carbs post workout.


----------



## Jin

If you are cutting you should have the majority of your carbs pre and post workout. 

Skipping either is ill advised IMO. I mentioned Karbolyn on your other thread.


----------



## Straight30weight

And it’s leg day. The work day was shit, I have zero tolerance for the place anymore. Couldn’t wait to get to the gym....

Barbell squat:
Warm up with bar-2 sets of 15
135x10-2 sets
225x10-5 sets
60 second rest between sets

Leg press:
3 plates per side-3 sets

Leg extension:
About half the stack, 5 sets of 16

Superset with leg curls:
Little more than half stack-5 sets

Calf raises-5 sets

30 hard min on the stepper

Oh yeah, I drank about 10oz of Gatorade while lifting. On one hand, I feel just fine afterwards, but on the other, not a fan of sugary drinks. Especially while lifting. Gonna have to try something else.


----------



## Grizzly911

Straight30weight said:


> And it’s leg day. The work day was shit, I have zero tolerance for the place anymore. Couldn’t wait to get to the gym....
> 
> Barbell squat:
> Warm up with bar-2 sets of 15
> 135x10-2 sets
> 225x10-5 sets
> 60 second rest between sets
> 
> Leg press:
> 3 plates per side-3 sets
> 
> Leg extension:
> About half the stack, 5 sets of 16
> 
> Superset with leg curls:
> Little more than half stack-5 sets
> 
> Calf raises-5 sets
> 
> 30 hard min on the stepper


Gonna blow up those wheels in no time!


----------



## Straight30weight

Stupid ****in double post


----------



## Straight30weight

Grizzly911 said:


> Gonna blow up those wheels in no time!


I’m trying!


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> And it’s leg day. The work day was shit, I have zero tolerance for the place anymore. Couldn’t wait to get to the gym....
> 
> Barbell squat:
> Warm up with bar-2 sets of 15
> 135x10-2 sets
> 225x10-5 sets
> 60 second rest between sets
> 
> Leg press:
> 3 plates per side-3 sets
> 
> Leg extension:
> About half the stack, 5 sets of 16
> 
> Superset with leg curls:
> Little more than half stack-5 sets
> 
> Calf raises-5 sets
> 
> 30 hard min on the stepper
> 
> Oh yeah, I drank about 10oz of Gatorade while lifting. On one hand, I feel just fine afterwards, but on the other, not a fan of sugary drinks. Especially while lifting. Gonna have to try something else.




I'm the same....I can't stand sugar drinks...I drink Gatorade 0 and mix that shit with water lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-300g
Carb-264g
Fat-107g
Total calories-3230
Busy day today but I’m about to go grab 30 mins on the stationary bike before I get going. Oh and I stepped on the scale this morning, 257. I’m gonna drop 7 more pounds and try to maintain 250. Bf% wise though, I’ve got more to lose.


----------



## NbleSavage

Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday’s macros:
> Protein-300g
> Carb-264g
> Fat-107g
> Total calories-3230
> Busy day today but I’m about to go grab 30 mins on the stationary bike before I get going. Oh and I stepped on the scale this morning, 257. I’m gonna drop 7 more pounds and try to maintain 250. Bf% wise though, I’ve got more to lose.



Good on ye for getting in those bouts of cardio even when ye cant get to the gym for a full-on workout. Those abbreviated sessions add up.

I would hear more about yer meal breakout. 300g protein needs some planning - how ye managing to get that in? Curious as I struggle during busy days when I'm working outdoors to hit my mark.


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Good on ye for getting in those bouts of cardio even when ye cant get to the gym for a full-on workout. Those abbreviated sessions add up.
> 
> I would hear more about yer meal breakout. 300g protein needs some planning - how ye managing to get that in? Curious as I struggle during busy days when I'm working outdoors to hit my mark.


Later today I’ll break down what I’m eating and when. I guess I should have done that already. Honestly brother, it’s so much easier than I used to think. Snake helped me out big time with this. I’ll post it up later on man.


----------



## Straight30weight

Here’s a look at just about every day. 

530am-2 scoops bodytech whey protein in 8oz skim milk. 42g protein 
6am-pure protein bar. 20g protein
10am-12oz plain Greek yogurt. 34.5g protein
12pm-2 cups bagged salad, bacon bits, croutons, fat free dressing, 6oz grilled skinless boneless chicken breast. 53g protein
3pm-40 fat free mini pretzels,nature valley protein bar. 16g protein
530pm-Post workout shake-42g
730pm-10oz strip steak cut, cut in half and placed on 2 hard rolls. 88g protein
11pm-8oz skim milk, 15 mini pretzels, and either a cup of kashi go lean protein cereal or another nature valley bar. 20-25g protein. 
 Total-300 or so protein. Steak size varies.


----------



## Straight30weight

Here’s yesterday’s macros. 
Protein-254g
Carb-244
Fat-99g
Total calories-2879
I didn’t train so I didn’t have the post workout shake. Also I think my steak was only 7oz. Woke up today at 256lbs, murdered the bike for 30 mins, and in and hour we’re off for our regularly scheduled cheat breakfast.

Did some quick measurements. Down 3” on waist. Been cutting for a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## Straight30weight

International chest day! Gonna keep it light this week, high reps and be nice to the shoulder. Here we go....

Barbell flat bench:
2 sets warm up bar only
135x15-2 sets 
225x25
225x19
225x14
225x10
135x27 
Short rest between sets

Barbell incline bench:
135x21
135x20
135x19
135x9-super slow negative, long pause, explode up 

Cable flys:
Ran the weight up and then back down. Probably 20 sets or so 

Played on the hammer strength machine
3 sets til max 

20 mins on the stepper. 
Fresh out of time, gotta kick off the Xmas festivities. Trying to be as good as possible on my diet today, totally blow it tomorrow. So far today’s food is all on track. Gotta go to the in-laws tonight so gonna try to make good choices. Still gonna try to get that cardio in tomorrow, back to normal on wed. Shoulder feels great, did a couple little weird movements but overall good. I concentrate on keeping tight for every movement.


----------



## NbleSavage

Bump for Intl Chest Day!

Solid workout, S30W. Nice volume on that 225 - ye'll make the NFL combine with numbers like that!


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Bump for Intl Chest Day!
> 
> Solid workout, S30W. Nice volume on that 225 - ye'll make the NFL combine with numbers like that!


I appreciate the kind words brother!


----------



## Trump

Bruv try the incline first, when my shoulder was bad I found I could go heavier on incline with a closer grip than I could flat bench and it improved my bench loads 



Straight30weight said:


> International chest day! Gonna keep it light this week, high reps and be nice to the shoulder. Here we go....
> 
> Barbell flat bench:
> 2 sets warm up bar only
> 135x15-2 sets
> 225x25
> 225x19
> 225x14
> 225x10
> 135x27
> Short rest between sets
> 
> Barbell incline bench:
> 135x21
> 135x20
> 135x19
> 135x9-super slow negative, long pause, explode up
> 
> Cable flys:
> Ran the weight up and then back down. Probably 20 sets or so
> 
> Played on the hammer strength machine
> 3 sets til max
> 
> 20 mins on the stepper.
> Fresh out of time, gotta kick off the Xmas festivities. Trying to be as good as possible on my diet today, totally blow it tomorrow. So far today’s food is all on track. Gotta go to the in-laws tonight so gonna try to make good choices. Still gonna try to get that cardio in tomorrow, back to normal on wed. Shoulder feels great, did a couple little weird movements but overall good. I concentrate on keeping tight for every movement.


----------



## jennerrator

Ok, I’m thinking shirtless pics dear so we can see your hard work!!


----------



## Metalhead1

That's a lot of volume 30. Nice work


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Bruv try the incline first, when my shoulder was bad I found I could go heavier on incline with a closer grip than I could flat bench and it improved my bench loads


Ill give that a shot man!


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> Ok, I’m thinking shirtless pics dear so we can see your hard work!!


Eventually.....


----------



## Straight30weight

Metalhead1 said:


> That's a lot of volume 30. Nice work


Thanks dude, appreciate that.


----------



## Straight30weight

Day after Christmas. I wish I had taken today off of work to recover from the past couple days. I swear I ate so much shit yesterday that it’s gonna take me 2 weeks to undo the damage. It was good but I didn’t feel great after. Luckily the diet is back on point today. Today’s arm day, let’s get to it. 

Close grip bench:
2 bar only warm up sets
135x31
135x29
135x26
135x22
135x10-super slow negative, pause at bottom

Supersetted with EZ bar curls:
2 bar only warm up sets
75x20
75x19
75x16
75x17
55x10-super slow on negative, pause at top

Machine dips:
Full stack-16 reps
15 reps
16 reps

Superset  with reverse EZ bar curl:
55x19
55x17
55x16

Skullcrusher:
65x15
65x14

Cable tricep work, various sets/reps. Rope and straight bar

Superset with hammer curls. Run the rack up then back down

30 mins hard on the stepper. Got a great pump going


----------



## NbleSavage

Winning the Arms Race, S30W.


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Winning the Arms Race, S30W.


Lol unfortunately I gotta lot of leaning out to do before it looks like it!


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-322g
Carb-225g
Fat-118g
Total calories-3263. Looking forward to training later, back day!


----------



## Straight30weight

And I’m back. To train back. Left work at 830 to go to another interview, it was supposed to be an hour long. Well that turned into more than 4 hours long. It went really well, pays even better than the position I’ve accepted at another company so I might have a decision to make. So needless to say I did not return to work today. My eating is a little off today, I usually eat by time and I like a little bit of a break between eating and training but that’s ok. I don’t plan to go heavy so I should be able to keep it down lol. 

Deadlift:
135x10-2 sets
225x15
225x15
315x10
315x10
225x15
This was cardio! And I was wrong, I wanna puke. 

Bent over barbell row:
135x15-4 sets

Wide grip lat pulldown:
5 sets, high reps

Close grip pull down:
3 sets, high reps

Cable rows:
3 sets

30 mins on the stepper. This workout kinda sucked. I’m sick to my stomach from eating so close to the workout. Never doing that again, I’ll skip the meal before trying to pull on a full stomach.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday's macros-
Protein:297g
Carb:262g
Fat-97g
Total calories-3092. I have no plans of getting on a scale this week as Christmas Eve and Christmas day I ate really bad. The best news about that is I didn't feel good afterwards and was right back on the wagon Wed morning. Other than my body being pretty sore by Friday/Saturday, I feel great. I'll hop in the hot tub tomorrow morning and all the aches and pains will be gone. I received confirmation that my background check/drug tests are complete so I'm set to start my new gig in a week from Monday. I'd prefer to go to the company I interviewed with yesterday, lots of opportunity there. I'm hoping an offer comes in shortly. Anyway, time to start one of my last shitty work days at this dump!


----------



## bigdog

Damn bro. Great work and logging. I suck at logging and protein intake lol... keep killing it!


----------



## Elivo

Following this now 30. Damn nice work so far.


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats on the persistence and the new gig, Mate!


----------



## Straight30weight

bigdog said:


> Damn bro. Great work and logging. I suck at logging and protein intake lol... keep killing it!


Keeps me on track if I lay it all out for the world to see. Plus some day when I look like Jay Cutler I’ll look back on this and reminisce being fat and weak lol!


----------



## Straight30weight

Elivo said:


> Following this now 30. Damn nice work so far.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Congrats on the persistence and the new gig, Mate!


Appreciate that man. 30 mins I walked out the door of that dump for the last time. I couldn’t feel any better about that choice!


----------



## Straight30weight

Ah leg day. I came into the gym with good intentions, but my shoulder let me know quick that squats just weren’t really on the menu today. I don’t know why but holding the bar today was insanely painful. Here’s what I did before shutting it down. 

Squats:
2 bar only warm up sets
135x15-2 sets
225x12-2 sets. 
Thats it. It sucked too much to keep going. This is the only time this week that the shoulder was an issue. 

Leg press:decided to just rep the shit out of this
2 plates per side-
1 set of 20
1 set of 26
1 set of 25
1 set of 25
1 set of 17

Leg extension:
5 sets to complete failure. More than 15, less than 30. Short rest in between. 
 I’m very disappointed in this workout. I walk in with the mindset of squatting a world record (obviously and exaggeration), and the first set of 135 reminds me that my legs have less strength than that of an aids patient. It’s my own fault, I’ve not trained them in years, but it’s very irritating. I’ve got to figure out a program to get some real strength in them. 

30 mins on the stepper. Gave it all I’ve got as I’m pretty pissed about this training session.


----------



## Grizzly911

Straight30weight said:


> Ah leg day. I came into the gym with good intentions, but my shoulder let me know quick that squats just weren’t really on the menu today. I don’t know why but holding the bar today was insanely painful. Here’s what I did before shutting it down.
> 
> Squats:
> 2 bar only warm up sets
> 135x15-2 sets
> 225x12-2 sets.
> Thats it. It sucked too much to keep going. This is the only time this week that the shoulder was an issue.
> 
> Leg press:decided to just rep the shit out of this
> 2 plates per side-
> 1 set of 20
> 1 set of 26
> 1 set of 25
> 1 set of 25
> 1 set of 17
> 
> Leg extension:
> 5 sets to complete failure. More than 15, less than 30. Short rest in between.
> I’m very disappointed in this workout. I walk in with the mindset of squatting a world record (obviously and exaggeration), and the first set of 135 reminds me that my legs have less strength than that of an aids patient. It’s my own fault, I’ve not trained them in years, but it’s very irritating. I’ve got to figure out a program to get some real strength in them.
> 
> 30 mins on the stepper. Gave it all I’ve got as I’m pretty pissed about this training session.


Was it the stepper or stairclimber?


----------



## Straight30weight

Grizzly911 said:


> Was it the stepper or stairclimber?


It’s a stair master 4000 lol!


----------



## Grizzly911

Straight30weight said:


> It’s a stair master 4000 lol!


Hahaha! Shit!


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein:280g
Carb:241g
Fat:91g
Total calories:2919. Got up this morning and did 30 mins on the stationary bike. I’ve got a ton of drywall work to do today, that’s all that’s on the schedule.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-267g
Carb-212g
Fat-117g
Total calories-2969. Spent the majority of the day working on hanging dryway, playing with the kid, and hanging with the dogs. Now it’s time for cheat breakfast!

Oh yeah, hopped on the scale for the **** of it. 255. So Christmas didn’t kill me too bad. New Year’s Eve will do a little damage but shouldn’t be too bad.


----------



## bigdog

Your killing it bro. Fuk that scale! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Straight30weight

And we are back like Cadillac seats! Resigned from my job Monday morning, start with the new company Monday the 7th. Still working on something else so that’s all subject to change. Anyway, my pops joined me Monday for chest, that was a blast. He’s 63 and still getting it in. We don’t train together often, schedules never match up but when we can we do. He trains 3-4 days a week still. We killed it, he pushed me and I try to kill him. Just a great workout. 

So Sunday I ate pretty shitty, huge breakfast and a garbage plate for dinner. Monday was good, but had a big prime rib dinner and dessert. Had a beer. Tuesday I ate blah. Got my protein in but had shitty carbs. It was all planned, today back to normal. But what I’ve been noticing is going all week in a calorie deficit I look deflated. I feel.....saggy? I don’t know but I just feel small. After a few days of eating more, I feel solid. Big. I think starting now I’m going back up to TDEE. Run that for 4 weeks and see how it goes. Keep up the cardio, keep tracking meals, keep it all controlled, but eat 3700 or so cals a day and see where I land. POB has offered his services to me and I’m going to try to maximize whatever it is he has in store. Pretty excited about 2019....

Up at 5:30 this morning, got my son ready for school and watched him get on the bus. Kind of a sad moment. Came home and hopped in the hot tub for some therapy, ate some food, played with the mutts. Got ready and off to the gym at 10:00 am. That’s different lol. Place is dead empty. I love it. 

Triceps:
Close grip bench (my close grip is close, maybe 4” between my hands)
2 sets warm up bar only
135x15-2 sets
225x10-4 sets
135x21-1 set, to failure 

Incline bench skull crushers-
65x23-1 set
75x19-1 set
85x15-1 set
100x8-1 set

Machine dips-
Full stack-15 reps-4 sets

Cable work-various sets/reps with straight bar and rope. 

Dumbbell hammer curls-
Run the rack up and back down

30 mins on the stair stepper

I feel ****in great.


----------



## Straight30weight

They 10’s but I keep em clean


----------



## Elivo

Getting it done 30!!


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-313g
Carb-309g
Fat-143g
Total calories 3786. Gonna ride this out for a month and see where we go.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday’s macros:
> Protein-313g
> Carb-309g
> Fat-143g
> Total calories 3786. Gonna ride this out for a month and see where we go.



Finally you out macro Jenner. Congrats.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Finally you out macro Jenner. Congrats.


I’ll be adding yoga shortly. Something about “downward dog” sounds enticing.


----------



## Straight30weight

Ah another beautiful day (not really, cold as balls out). Spent most of yesterday working on the crib and I put new ujoints in honky lips (all my vehicles have names). Started mudding all the fresh drywall, hung concrete board on the new fireplace framework. Starting to see the light at the end of this long ass home addition tunnel. Fell asleep watching family guy, my favorite episode when Stewie takes steroids. 

Up at 530, straightened up the crib. Got the boy up and ready for school. I’m horrible at domestic stuff, the whole thing is unnecessarily stressful. He loves honky lips so we drove that down to the bus stop. Came back home and got some hot tub therapy. Now it’s time to get my swole on! Today’s back day, not sure what’s in store. Put some weight on the bar or just volume? I’ll let my body tell me. 

Deadlift:
135x10-2 sets
225x5-1 set
315x5-1 set
405x5-1 set
495x1-1 set

Block deadlift:
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
Lower back said that’s enough, planned to go up but pulled the plug. 

Bent over barbell row:
135x15
185x10
225x9
245x7

Wide grip lat pulldowns:
5 sets various weights/reps

Close grip pulldowns:
3 burn out sets. High rep

Low cable row:
3 heavy sets

Pullover machine:
3 sets

30 hard mins on stair stepper.


----------



## Jin

How long have you been deadlifting?


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> How long have you been deadlifting?


I’ve never really done it much. I probably went a couple years without deadlifting, just started back up like 2 months ago.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> I’ve never really done it much. I probably went a couple years without deadlifting, just started back up like 2 months ago.



You have certified retard strength. 

I’m sure you’ll be outpulling me soon and closing in on my squat as well. 

I do not like you. And I never have.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You have certified retard strength.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll be outpulling me soon and closing in on my squat as well.
> 
> I do not like you. And I never have.


That’s because I’m certifiably retarded. I don’t think my dead’s are anything to brag about, I’d like to pull 600 or more eventually. 

Did you forget that my max squat right now is about 135? 

Youre full of shit. You like me, you always have.


----------



## Jin

You’re already pulling 500 and I’m pretty confident your form probably sucks ass. 600 should be within 12 months.


----------



## Metalhead1

Good numbers on those deads, 30. Ice that back if it starts acting up.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You’re already pulling 500 and I’m pretty confident your form probably sucks ass. 600 should be within 12 months.


As much as I love to argue with you, you’re probably correct on both points.


----------



## Straight30weight

Metalhead1 said:


> Good numbers on those deads, 30. Ice that back if it starts acting up.


I appreciate that brother


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-309g
Carb-300g
Fat-139g
Total calories-3712


----------



## Straight30weight

Motha ****in fri! My last day of retirement lol. Got a bunch of work done on the crib yesterday, hung out with my parents for a bit. Up early today, got the boy up and ready. Two mins before we were supposed to leave to go to the bus stop he hits me with “daddy I gotta go poop”! We made it to the bus stop with about 10 seconds to go. Got back home, the mutts wanted to go out for a walk so we trekked out to the back for a bit. The right side of my lower back was really tight so I grabbed some hot tub time. All good now. Ate some fuel and now it’s leg time. 

Box squats:
2 warm up sets 15 reps
135x15-2 sets
185x8-1 set
185x10-1 set
225x8-2 sets
135x15-1 set

Leg press:
3 plates per side-15 reps
4 plates-10 reps
5 plates-10 reps-2 sets
6 plates-6 reps
Havent been able to do this much weight in years

Leg extensions:
3 sets-15 reps

Leg curls:
3 sets-15 reps 

Shoulders have been totally neglected since the injury so I decided to throw a little work at them. 

Barbell shrugs:
135x15-1 set
225x12-3 sets

Dumbell side laterals:
5lbx10-extremely painful. 

Facepulls:
4 sets of 15

30 mins on the stepper

Im ****in shot but I feel amazing.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Vid of the box squat by chance?


----------



## Straight30weight

PillarofBalance said:


> Vid of the box squat by chance?


Next week man. I gotta come up with something to hold the phone. I tried but failed.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macro:
Protein-307g
Carb-336g
Fat-116g
Total calories-3622. Up early today, already got my cardio in.


----------



## Trump

You can get a small tripod from amazon for a few dollars that are universal for all phones. 



Straight30weight said:


> Next week man. I gotta come up with something to hold the phone. I tried but failed.


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> You can get a small tripod from amazon for a few dollars that are universal for all phones.


I was just thinking about copping one of those. Thanks brother.


----------



## Trump

Can do good home movies too ha ha also got a bigger one for my ipad



Straight30weight said:


> I was just thinking about copping one of those. Thanks brother.


----------



## Straight30weight

Back in black. And grey. Started my new gig today, did nothing but sit in orientations all day. Went home after work, then hit up the local high school to see how it feels to lift with children. Thank god for headphones....

Barbell flat bench:
135x15-2 sets
225x5-2 sets
275x5-1 set
295x5-1 set
315x5-1 set
Final set-complete drop set from 315 to 135. I removed 5 or 10lbs per side for each set. Press to failure, drop a couple 10s, press to failure, so on. No rest between sets. 

Incline bench:
135x15-1 set
225x10-1 set-plenty of strength, weird stability issue. Dropped to 205
205x12-2 sets
135x?-burn out set. Didn’t count reps

Hammer strength bench:
5 sets, each time adding more weight. 

Cable flys:
run the stack up to 1 rep, back down 

15 mins on the rowing machine. **** that was rough


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-327g
Carb-274g
Fat-155g
Total calories-3812. Felt really good yesterday. I’m considering switching my workout a little, I’m probably going to stop doing back and legs back to back.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday was arm day. Trying to get used to working out with half a million teenagers running around and frankly I don’t like it. Gonna have to find something else. I was on the rowing machine and just happened to look up and see a kid trapped under 135lbs on a bench. Nobody even thought to help him. Not even the guy working who was sitting right behind him. Anyway, here’s the workout. I didn’t record weights, but I went heavy on close grip. 
Close grip bench
Overhead tricep extension 
Superset with dumbbell kickbacks
Rope/straight bar cable work
Ez bar bicep curl cable
Hammer curl

15 mins on rowing machine. 
Macros:
Protein-322g
Carb-244g
Fat-151g
Total calories-3642. I think I have something screwed up. Pretty sure it’s the high fats. I’m going to adjust my diet and swap carbs and fats, I feel bloated. Weight is up quite a bit. Either that or cardio isn’t good enough. Will adjust some things.


----------



## Jin

So, did you unpin the little punk?


----------



## Trump

He tea bagged him 



Jin said:


> So, did you unpin the little punk?


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> He tea bagged him


Twice. Does he even lift?


----------



## Elivo

Trump said:


> He tea bagged him



Hahaha should have videoed that


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein:260g
Carb:366g
Fat:114g
Total calories:3493. Daughter turned 17 yesterday, no training. Did get the cardio in though. 

Back today:
Deadlift:
135x15-2 sets
225x10-2 sets
315x10-1 set
405x5-2 sets-not real happy with this. Trying out the hook grip for the first time and it’s clear I’m not 100% comfortable with it. Gonna take some getting used to but will definitely eventually allow me to lift heavy without straps. 
315x10-1 set
225x15

Bent over barbell row:
135x15
225x10-3 sets

Wide grip cable pulldowns
5 sets, various reps

Close grip pulldowns:
5 heavy sets. Full stack, whatever I get is what I get

Low cable row-3 sets
Superset with dumbbell row

I did a bunch of other shit but I hated this workout. I can’t stand lifting here. I gotta find something better.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-326g
Carbs-418g
Fat-98g
Total calories-3839. Might be a bit high, we’ll see. Weight is 257 this morning.


----------



## Straight30weight

And here I am, trying to lift at the ****in daycare center again. I don’t even look forward to coming here. Anyways, leg day....

Box squats:
135x15-3 sets
225x10-2 sets
275x4-1 set
225x10-1 set

Conventional squat:
225x10-3 sets
135x15-1 set

Leg press:
5 plates per side-10 reps-5 sets. Didn’t get all 10 on last set 

Leg extension:
5 sets to failure

15 mins on rowing machine. Legs are fried.


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> And here I am, trying to lift at the ****in daycare center again. I don’t even look forward to coming here. Anyways, leg day....
> 
> Box squats:
> 135x15-3 sets
> 225x10-2 sets
> 275x4-1 set
> 225x10-1 set
> 
> Conventional squat:
> 225x10-3 sets
> 135x15-1 set
> 
> Leg press:
> 5 plates per side-10 reps-5 sets. Didn’t get all 10 on last set
> 
> Leg extension:
> 5 sets to failure
> 
> 15 mins on rowing machine. Legs are fried.



I loved box squats!!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-325
Carb-364
Fat-116
Calories-3768
Up and on the bike this morning for 30 mins, checked any progress with a tape measure and I’m down 2” on my waist since I’ve last checked.


----------



## Trump

2 inches is huge off your waist bruv well done



Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday’s macros:
> Protein-325
> Carb-364
> Fat-116
> Calories-3768
> Up and on the bike this morning for 30 mins, checked any progress with a tape measure and I’m down 2” on my waist since I’ve last checked.


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> 2 inches is huge off your waist bruv well done



I have one hole on my weight belt left.....


----------



## Seeker

nice work dood


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks guys. I’m looking forward to whatever pob has in store for these legs and back. Leg day is so frustrating to me.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> I have one hole on my weight belt left.....


I outgrew my lever belt. Got a new one for Christmas, and now my lever fits again lol.


----------



## Seeker

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks guys. I’m looking forward to whatever pob has in store for these legs and back. Leg day is so frustrating to me.



lol dont look forward to it to much. He shows no mercy


----------



## Straight30weight

Seeker said:


> lol dont look forward to it to much. He shows no mercy


Lol I need that man. I need something. Sometimes I think, my form must be shit, that’s why I can’t lift anything. Yesterday I shot a couple videos and sent them to pob, as I watch it doesn’t look like my form is that bad. I think my legs are just garbage and I need help fixing them.


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks guys. I’m looking forward to whatever pob has in store for these legs and back. Leg day is so frustrating to me.



You're tall, right?


----------



## Straight30weight

German89 said:


> You're tall, right?


6’4, just like my favorite year impala....


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> 6’4, just like my favorite year impala....


----------



## Straight30weight

Went back to golds last night to train. It’s better than the high school but nothing like powerhouse. Definitely gonna miss that gym. Place was packed with reaolutioners and pretty people. Still got a good chest workout in. New job has me unable to eat at times that I want to. I wind up having my first meal on the way in, then don’t eat again until noonish. So I’m eating a bunch at noon, then not eating again til the ride home at 4ish. Water consumption is way down as well. Gotta work on these things. 

Flat barbell bench:
Warm up-bar only 
135x122 sets
225x5-2 sets 
315x5-2 sets
Drop set back to 135. Dropping 10s off each side each set and going for max reps, no rest. 

Incline Hammer:wanted incline barbell, waited 5 mins none opened up. 
3 plates per side, max reps 5 sets

Cable fly:
Several sets, various weight, max rep every time

Decline bench:
225x12x5 sets

30 mins on stepper. Went really hard as I havent been getting a good cardio workout in a week or so. Left the machine covered in sweat. 

Macros:
Protein-309g
Carb-272g
Fat-110g
Total calories-3305. Gonna try to keep it around 3300-3500.


----------



## bigdog

Resolutioners... my gym full of them too. I've been going earlier and even a second session at night to bypass the madness. Another few weeks it's back to normal lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday trained arms. The gym was so packed that you couldn’t get near anything. I wanted to open with close grip bench but they were all full. It was apparently neck day for one guy, he was laying on the flat barbell bench and lifting a 25 with his head. This was in between long bouts of texting. As someone who hates people none of this made for me being in a good mood. And then every 110lb jerkoff had to stand in front of the dumbbell rack so they could flex their 10” biceps. I had to tell one to **** off, just standing there texting. ****in hell. 

Dumbell kickbacks:
5 sets, started with 35’s, finished with 45’s

Skullcrushers:
Ez curl bar with 45 per side-5 sets of 10

Close grip bench:
245x10-5 sets. Didn’t hit 10 every time
155x19-1 set

Close grip cable press:
Several sets, increasing weights til only 3 reps, then steadily decreasing weight til none left

Hammer curl:
Run the rack up then back down

30 mins stair stepper. 

Macros:
Protein-308g
Carb-273g
Fat-117g
Total calories-3364


----------



## Trump

Get on tren and anadrol then go in there, you will end up throttling someone



Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday trained arms. The gym was so packed that you couldn’t get near anything. I wanted to open with close grip bench but they were all full. It was apparently neck day for one guy, he was laying on the flat barbell bench and lifting a 25 with his head. This was in between long bouts of texting. As someone who hates people none of this made for me being in a good mood. And then every 110lb jerkoff had to stand in front of the dumbbell rack so they could flex their 10” biceps. I had to tell one to **** off, just standing there texting. ****in hell.
> 
> Dumbell kickbacks:
> 5 sets, started with 35’s, finished with 45’s
> 
> Skullcrushers:
> Ez curl bar but 45 per side-5 sets of 10
> 
> Close grip bench:
> 245x10-5 sets. Didn’t hit 10 every time
> 155x19-1 set
> 
> Close grip cable press:
> Several sets, increasing weights til only 3 reps, then steadily decreasing weight til none left
> 
> Hammer curl:
> Run the up then back down
> 
> 30 mins stair stepper.
> 
> Macros:
> Protein-308g
> Carb-273g
> Fat-117g
> Total calories-3364


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Get on tren and anadrol then go in there, you will end up throttling someone


Tren is in the near future. Pray for me lol


----------



## Trump

DNP then 300mg test 600mg tren and you will be a new man



Straight30weight said:


> Tren is in the near future. Pray for me lol


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> DNP then 300mg test 600mg tren and you will be a new man


Seems like a lot of tren for a first run?


----------



## Trump

Either Jin or POB advised that, I think Jin said trt test and tren POB dived in with 600mg. I was taking the test every 10 days so works out 200mg per week


----------



## Elivo

Feels good getting into that smaller pant size doesn’t it!

i went from a 42 Jean size to a 36 in the past year and some.


----------



## Elivo

Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday trained arms. The gym was so packed that you couldn’t get near anything. I wanted to open with close grip bench but they were all full. It was apparently neck day for one guy, he was laying on the flat barbell bench and lifting a 25 with his head. This was in between long bouts of texting. As someone who hates people none of this made for me being in a good mood. And then every 110lb jerkoff had to stand in front of the dumbbell rack so they could flex their 10” biceps. I had to tell one to **** off, just standing there texting. ****in hell.
> 
> Dumbell kickbacks:
> 5 sets, started with 35’s, finished with 45’s
> 
> Skullcrushers:
> Ez curl bar with 45 per side-5 sets of 10
> 
> Close grip bench:
> 245x10-5 sets. Didn’t hit 10 every time
> 155x19-1 set
> 
> Close grip cable press:
> Several sets, increasing weights til only 3 reps, then steadily decreasing weight til none left
> 
> Hammer curl:
> Run the rack up then back down
> 
> 30 mins stair stepper.
> 
> Macros:
> Protein-308g
> Carb-273g
> Fat-117g
> Total calories-3364



this is the exact reason I go to my gym late morning/early afternoon, it’s pretty much empty at that time save for the regulars I see daily at the same times. 

Had to go around 5pm Monday and hated damn near every second of it, bunch of jag offs running around


----------



## Straight30weight

Macros yesterday:
Protein-281g
Carb-279g
Fat-128g
Total calories-3325
Yesterday was difficult. My daughter was inducted into the national honor society so I didn’t have time to train. Ate a pretty good size dinner, but 30 mins later I was insanely hungry. Like to the point where I almost lost it and ate everything in the pantry. I had 2 pints of halo top in the freezer so I grabbed one at bed time. Ate that then said **** it I’m having the other. The good news is the other one was disgusting and I only had one bite. 

It was like the whole day was a mind****. I barely won the struggle lol. I feel like I look decent on days that I train, on days that I don’t I feel like I look like Ralphie May.


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> It was like the whole day was a mind****. I barely won the struggle lol. I feel like I look decent on days that I train, on days that I don’t I feel like I look like Ralphie May.



Hahaha i know the struggle bro. Just remember to make your off days your growing days. Don't underestimate the importance of rest. Keep up the good work.


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> Macros yesterday:
> Protein-281g
> Carb-279g
> Fat-128g
> Total calories-3325
> Yesterday was difficult. My daughter was inducted into the national honor society so I didn’t have time to train. Ate a pretty good size dinner, but 30 mins later I was insanely hungry. Like to the point where I almost lost it and ate everything in the pantry. I had 2 pints of halo top in the freezer so I grabbed one at bed time. Ate that then said **** it I’m having the other. The good news is the other one was disgusting and I only had one bite.
> 
> It was like the whole day was a mind****. I barely won the struggle lol. I feel like I look decent on days that I train, on days that I don’t I feel like I look like Ralphie May.



God I had to google who ralphie may was/is. 

Well all have those days where we struggle with how we view our selves. It's the story of my life!


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday was back day. I didn’t record the weights but here’s the movements:

Deadlift:
6 sets

Trap bar deadlift:
5 sets

Bent over barbell rows:
5 sets

Superset with trap bar shrugs:
5 sets

Cable pulldowns:
Several sets, wide to narrow grip

30 mins  on stepper. 

Macros:
Protein:318
Carb:409
Fat:107
Total calories:3830


----------



## NbleSavage

Love those trap bar deads, Mate. One of my favorite accessory lifts. I rotate 'em in when I'm working posterior chain as RDLs.


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> Love those trap bar deads, Mate. One of my favorite accessory lifts. I rotate 'em in when I'm working posterior chain as RDLs.


I’ve almost never done them man but I’m adding them in the rotation for sure. I pulled 5 plates for a double on conventional, then loaded up the trap bar and was able to go heavier. It was a great back workout all around that I’m definitely feeling today.


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> Yesterday was back day. I didn’t record the weights but here’s the movements:
> 
> Deadlift:
> 6 sets
> 
> Trap bar deadlift:
> 5 sets
> 
> Bent over barbell rows:
> 5 sets
> 
> Superset with trap bar shrugs:
> 5 sets
> 
> Cable pulldowns:
> Several sets, wide to narrow grip
> 
> 30 mins  on stepper.
> 
> Macros:
> Protein:318
> Carb:409
> Fat:107
> Total calories:3830



Row with the trap bar. I think you'll like it!


----------



## Straight30weight

As it’s leg day. My favorite day of the week after every other day. 

Box squats:
Bar only warm up
135x15-2 sets
225x10-2 sets
275x8–2 sets
295x6-1 set

Tried to front squat. That’s a no go-shoulder hurts far too much

Hack squat:
2 plates per side-4 sets of 10

Leg press:
4 plates/side-10
5 plates-3 sets of 8
2 plates-20 reps slow negative 

Leg extensions:
5 sets of various reps

10 mins on stepper-knees hurting 

20 mins on elliptical


----------



## Straight30weight

My body hates me today. My knee is pissed off, shoulder is pissed off, gonna need some hot tub time. Here’s yesterday’s macros:

Protein-339g
Carb-307g
Fat-115g
Total calories-3599.


----------



## Trump

Sounds like you need a bit of npp/deca not tren buddy


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Sounds like you need a bit of npp/deca not tren buddy


Deca is only good for while on deca. What I need is GH! I should start considering it.


----------



## Seeker

are you at least wearing some knee sleeves for added support on leg days?


----------



## Straight30weight

Seeker said:


> are you at least wearing some knee sleeves for added support on leg days?


Currently no. I have a pair of wraps from years ago but I haven’t worn them either. I should buy some sleeves.


----------



## Seeker

Straight30weight said:


> Currently no. I have a pair of wraps from years ago but I haven’t worn them either. I should buy some sleeves.



wraps for heavy sets, sleeves for general support. My old ass finally had to invest in a pair of sleeves and some compression shorts. Both are actually helping.


----------



## Trump

You know where to go for that my friend



Straight30weight said:


> Deca is only good for while on deca. What I need is GH! I should start considering it.


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> You know where to go for that my friend


I’m gonna seriously consider it man


----------



## Straight30weight

Seeker said:


> wraps for heavy sets, sleeves for general support. My old ass finally had to invest in a pair of sleeves and some compression shorts. Both are actually helping.


I’m gonna shop around today for a pair. My knees were not doing well last night


----------



## Straight30weight

Spent some time in the hot tub, that helped out big time. Shoulder still isn’t great but the majority of the pain is gone right now. Knees feel much better. Got my cardio in on the stationary bike. I got on the scale, 255. So I’m maintaining the same weight with quite a bit more food. I just hope I continue to drop fat. I’m thinking I’m gonna add ec to the mix probably next week and see where that takes me. Then I’m thinking DNP run, then go test/tren.


----------



## Trump

30 I am curious if your going to run dnp anyway why you dropping body fat 1st. The dnp will burn through 2 months diet and cardio In 10-14 days. Why not just do the dnp now?? Then maintain that weight for a while then test/tren blast


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> 30 I am curious if your going to run dnp anyway why you dropping body fat 1st. The dnp will burn through 2 months diet and cardio In 10-14 days. Why not just do the dnp now?? Then maintain that weight for a while then test/tren blast


I don’t know, baby steps maybe? Honestly I didn’t even consider dnp until recently. Like maybe the past week or so. I need to do some research on it, figure out how to eat on it, train on it. Get some lol. I’m in a good place diet/training wise, just ready to ramp shit up a bit.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday was chest day:

Flat bench:
Warm up bar only
135x15-2 sets
225x5-2 sets
315x10-2 sets
335x5-2 sets 

Hammer incline:
5 sets, focusing on slow negative

Decline bench:
225x10-5 sets 

Fly machine:
5 sets

Cable flys:
Several sets, up the stack and back down

30 mins treadmill steep incline 

Macros:
Protein-296
Carb-204
Fat-140
Total calories-3256


----------



## Jin

What’s up with the shoulder? Doesn’t seem to be bothering you.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> What’s up with the shoulder? Doesn’t seem to be bothering you.


The shoulder is actually a real problem. If I reach above my head I’m in a ton of pain. Grabbing the bar to squat is painful. Can’t front squat at all. If I’m laying in bed and reach for the nightstand, I’m in pain. ****, not that I’m over here posing much but if I do a double bicep, I’m in incredible pain. 

It’s not improving unfortunately. I need to consider the next step. GH? Surgery? The crazy shit dawg recommended? I don’t know yet.


----------



## Gadawg

It's like talking to a millenial......

Find the nearest PRP clinic.  When you finally do it youre gonna be pissed about how long you spent injured to save $800


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> It's like talking to a millenial......
> 
> Find the nearest PRP clinic.  When you finally do it youre gonna be pissed about how long you spent injured to save $800


Nevermind......


----------



## Gadawg

Straight30weight said:


> Nevermind......



Lol

Dude, at a minimum, you need to get into physical therapy.  Waiting for those things to heal takes forever. Sometimes never


----------



## Metalhead1

It SOUNDS like a labrum issue. However, I'm not a dr. I have no idea how you can press like you are with that problem.

Get it checked out, and prevent any further injury to it bro.


----------



## Seeker

bro, you're young. Get that shoulder looked at. If you want to last in this game you need to address injuries and take care of them


----------



## Straight30weight

Metalhead1 said:


> It SOUNDS like a labrum issue. However, I'm not a dr. I have no idea how you can press like you are with that problem.
> 
> Get it checked out, and prevent any further injury to it bro.


It’s been diagnosed as a torn rotator cuff and there’s a fracture for some reason. The repair was surgery or at the least they wanted me to completely stop using my arm. Neither are in the cards at the moment.


----------



## Straight30weight

Seeker said:


> bro, you're young. Get that shoulder looked at. If you want to last in this game you need to address injuries and take care of them


Says the guy with the signature “There is no pain that I cannot and will not fight through”


----------



## Seeker

Straight30weight said:


> Says the guy with the signature “There is no pain that I cannot and will not fight through”



lol quit it. Torn rotator is nothing minor brother. You're a tough dude man. But you know pain and injury are not the same


----------



## jennerrator

Are you only on TRT?


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> Are you only on TRT?


Yup...........


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> Yup...........




I knew you dropped your cycle but wasn't sure if you went back...you seem to be doing great!


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> I knew you dropped your cycle but wasn't sure if you went back...you seem to be doing great!


The cycle never really was. The dbol was legit but the test was bunk.


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> It’s been diagnosed as a torn rotator cuff and there’s a fracture for some reason. The repair was surgery or at the least they wanted me to completely stop using my arm. Neither are in the cards at the moment.



Damn bro. Yeah that's not good either way. Good luck with that


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> The cycle never really was. The dbol was legit but the test was bunk.



Damn....that sucks ass...sorry you got that shit!!


----------



## Straight30weight

Arm day. 

Close grip bench:
Bar only warm up
135x15-2 sets
225x12-1 set
245x10-1 set
265x5-1 set
225x11-1 set
135x?-super slow negative 

Overhead EZ bar extension:
85x15-1 set
105x10-1 set
125x6-1 set
105x9-1 set
85x14-1 set

Dumbell kickback:
35x10-5 set

Rope/bar cable work;
**** ton of sets. Had to be 20 sets or so

Straight bar cable curls:
Probably 6 sets

Preacher curls:
95x12
115x8-super slow negative-3 set

Dumbell curls:
Several sets, all slow negatives 

No cardio. Workout ran really long, too many resolutioners here


----------



## Gadawg

Tear of which part of the rotator cuff?  I cant believe you can bench at all, let alone that heavy


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Tear of which part of the rotator cuff?  I cant believe you can bench at all, let alone that heavy


I have to keep extremely tight as it’ll “fall out”. That’s what it feels like at least. If I keep my form really good it’s manageable. Where the problem lies is any overhead or behind work. Like reaching on my nightstand literally almost brings me to tears. Holding the bar to conventional squat hurts, holding it to front squat is impossible. There’s two areas that hurt, one is the socket area the other is the ball area. The ball area is where the fracture supposedly is and that’s where the intense pain is. 

The injury really pisses me off. It was so stupid of me to even have done it in the first place. I try not to let anything slow me down.


----------



## Gadawg

I know what you mean. It's so ****in depressing to have to lay off like that. Unfortunately, if it's a total tear, surgery might be your only option. Recovery times are much quicker than they used to be.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> I know what you mean. It's so ****in depressing to have to lay off like that. Unfortunately, if it's a total tear, surgery might be your only option. Recovery times are much quicker than they used to be.


I’m getting close to being in a position to deal with it. One way or another. Once I get my work situation completely settled I’ll be able to do something.


----------



## Uncle manny

Best route is having it checked out by a professional youre not old yet and have plenty good years of solid training left in you and if this gets worse it could make things really tough later on. But If you’re not willing to do that, definitely do your due diligence and rehab it yourself. There’s tons of write ups on rotator cuff tears. Specific ones which help identify which of the 4 muscles that make up the cuff are effected and which exercises you could do/avoid. Don’t really recommend this tho because it sounds like yours is kinda severe...


----------



## Jada

Looking forward to your journey


----------



## Straight30weight

Yesterday’s macros:
Protein-308g
Carb-195g
Fat-107g
Total calories-2994. I screwed up my eating somehow. All my timing was off. I basically had a small breakfast, big lunch and a late dinner. I think I’m gonna pull another 10lbs off, drop to 245 and see where I stand there. I carry almost all of my fat in my midsection and these love handles are still holding on.


----------



## Straight30weight

Still here. Just haven’t felt like updating. The last couple weeks have been weird diet wise. I’ve been doing fine but I’m so hungry all the time. Even when I eat I’m still starving. That’s on like 3300-3500 calories. I don’t know wtf is wrong but it’s a battle every single day to be good. Probably gonna give in this weekend and just eat whatever to try to get it out of my system. Been going hard in the gym and paying for it. My left arm has been in so much pain all week, I gotta back off. Just too heavy for what I’m dealing with injury wise. 

Its all a head game. My head says balls out, all the time. It also knows I’m eating well, the scale is staying right at 254-255, but I feel like I look like shit. Having an all or nothing attitude bites me in the ass a lot. Anyway, got switch something and get outta this funk. Monday new program, dropping the heavy weights until I can lift without being in tears. I’m in the gym now squatting and even that is painful. Yeah, I know, I told you so. No need to comment on the injury, I know you all have said to get it fixed. Well I’ve never been accused of being smart, and I have a really hard head. I fight anything that I can and injuries piss me right the **** off. 

So today I’m gonna make my legs pay. I’m just in a really pissed off mood at myself and my lack of legs just further irritates me. So **** them....

Conventional squats:
2 warm up sets
135x15-2 sets 
225x10-2 sets
315x2-1 set
365x1-1 set
135x10-slow negatives
365 is a 50lb pr, since I stopped training legs 5 years ago. Actually, there’s probably a hair more in the tank but I can’t hold the bar. Actually gripping it hurts so ****in bad, at lower weight I can let my wrists do more work. But 315 and I was starting to let go, 365 and by the time I was at the top the left side was barely there. I wanted 405, but it’s not meant to be today. It’s coming....

Leg press:
4 plates/side-10
5 plates-10
6 plates-5-2 sets

Leg extensions-3 sets, hold for several seconds each rep

Leg curls: 
5 sets

Im out


----------



## Straight30weight

And this shit right here is gonna cause me to catch a mother ****in case. I’m in no mood for this shit today.


----------



## jennerrator

Lmao...I’m assuming you can’t get in????


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> And this shit right here is gonna cause me to catch a mother ****in case. I’m in no mood for this shit today.



Yooooo.... not even!!! Leave a nice keyed door. How did they even get out?


----------



## Straight30weight

I waited a very long time for them to come out, they did not. So I left them a note informing them of their honest mistake.


----------



## Trump

30 you know it’s time to do it man 14 days should do it 



Straight30weight said:


> Still here. Just haven’t felt like updating. The last couple weeks have been weird diet wise. I’ve been doing fine but I’m so hungry all the time. Even when I eat I’m still starving. That’s on like 3300-3500 calories. I don’t know wtf is wrong but it’s a battle every single day to be good. Probably gonna give in this weekend and just eat whatever to try to get it out of my system. Been going hard in the gym and paying for it. My left arm has been in so much pain all week, I gotta back off. Just too heavy for what I’m dealing with injury wise.
> 
> Its all a head game. My head says balls out, all the time. It also knows I’m eating well, the scale is staying right at 254-255, but I feel like I look like shit. Having an all or nothing attitude bites me in the ass a lot. Anyway, got switch something and get outta this funk. Monday new program, dropping the heavy weights until I can lift without being in tears. I’m in the gym now squatting and even that is painful. Yeah, I know, I told you so. No need to comment on the injury, I know you all have said to get it fixed. Well I’ve never been accused of being smart, and I have a really hard head. I fight anything that I can and injuries piss me right the **** off.
> 
> So today I’m gonna make my legs pay. I’m just in a really pissed off mood at myself and my lack of legs just further irritates me. So **** them....
> 
> Conventional squats:
> 2 warm up sets
> 135x15-2 sets
> 225x10-2 sets
> 315x2-1 set
> 365x1-1 set
> 135x10-slow negatives
> 365 is a 50lb pr, since I stopped training legs 5 years ago. Actually, there’s probably a hair more in the tank but I can’t hold the bar. Actually gripping it hurts so ****in bad, at lower weight I can let my wrists do more work. But 315 and I was starting to let go, 365 and by the time I was at the top the left side was barely there. I wanted 405, but it’s not meant to be today. It’s coming....
> 
> Leg press:
> 4 plates/side-10
> 5 plates-10
> 6 plates-5-2 sets
> 
> Leg extensions-3 sets, hold for several seconds each rep
> 
> Leg curls:
> 5 sets
> 
> Im out


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> 30 you know it’s time to do it man 14 days should do it


Yeah looks like I’m ready


----------



## Trump

Then we can start a test tren run together ha ha 


Straight30weight said:


> Yeah looks like I’m ready


----------



## bigdog

Trump said:


> Then we can start a test tren run together ha ha




Fuk yes! I'm 2 weeks from finishing mine. What a good one it's been too!


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Then we can start a test tren run together ha ha





bigdog said:


> Fuk yes! I'm 2 weeks from finishing mine. What a good one it's been too!


That’s coming too!!!!


----------



## Trump

300mg test 600mg tren???????



Straight30weight said:


> That’s coming too!!!!


----------



## Trump

I just seen the pic



bigdog said:


> Fuk yes! I'm 2 weeks from finishing mine. What a good one it's been too!


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> 300mg test 600mg tren???????


I don’t know, 600 still seems like a lot?


----------



## Trump

Less than a g of gear though total



Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know, 600 still seems like a lot?


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Less than a g of gear though total


Yeah. Been looking at it all, I’ve never run tren before. Is that what you ran first time?


----------



## bigdog

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know, 600 still seems like a lot?



I did 300 test, 400 tren to start. Upped tren to 500, then 600 where I stayed the rest of the way. Had night sweats twice but other than that it's been my best run yet..


----------



## Trump

Yes and I going to do it same again I think maybe finish with var. I was going to do mast as well but not sure now 



Straight30weight said:


> Yeah. Been looking at it all, I’ve never run tren before. Is that what you ran first time?


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Yes and I going to do it same again I think maybe finish with var. I was going to do mast as well but not sure now


I was thinking about mast too. Might add that to my trt anyway


----------



## Straight30weight

bigdog said:


> I did 300 test, 400 tren to start. Upped tren to 500, then 600 where I stayed the rest of the way. Had night sweats twice but other than that it's been my best run yet..


Hmmm....maybe you guys are on to something lol


----------



## Trump

The thing with tren ace is 30 if your unsure you can Adjust if sides are harsh and it’s a quick adjust



Straight30weight said:


> Hmmm....maybe you guys are on to something lol


----------



## bigdog

Trump said:


> The thing with tren ace is 30 if your unsure you can Adjust if sides are harsh and it’s a quick adjust



Exactly. Run ace and adjust accordingly


----------



## Trump

Start at 600mg at cut back if need be ya ha 



bigdog said:


> Exactly. Run ace and adjust accordingly


----------



## Gadawg

Straight30weight said:


> I was thinking about mast too. Might add that to my trt anyway



Just pinned the first 100mg on thurs. will update you in a month


----------



## German89

Straight30weight said:


> I waited a very long time for them to come out, they did not. So I left them a note informing them of their honest mistake.



"Honest mistake"

Lmfao. Are you canadian?

Tell them to shove the note up their arse and learn how to fukkin park like a normal person. I also wouldve wished them a ****ed up day. (I'm a kunt)


----------



## bigdog

I left a note once saying "thanks for the asshole park job. Next time please leave a can opener so I can cut my way into my fuking truck ya douche"  bastards!


----------



## Straight30weight

The note was not nice. I was incredibly pissed, I was already in a shit mood. I simply informed them that they are an asshole and let them know who I was if they decide they want to take me up on some lessons in parking.


----------



## Straight30weight

Logs on hold til I’m a bit more healed. Still training and eating well, some fun stuff coming soon. For now just gonna keep the weight low, reps high, bunch of slow negatives and shit.


----------



## bigdog

slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Straight30weight

bigdog said:


> slow and steady wins the race!


Things are definitely heading in a good direction. I’ve been trying to take it as far as I can without any help but now I’m ready for some chemical assistance lol


----------



## bigdog

Straight30weight said:


> Things are definitely heading in a good direction. I’ve been trying to take it as far as I can without any help but now I’m ready for some chemical assistance lol



Nothing wrong with a little chemical assistance brother! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Straight30weight

Just checking in. Had a week from hell with the flu, my poor son and I had it. I tried to train Monday and thought I was gonna die. Basically took the week off from life, made it to the gym yesterday for an upper body/cardio session. Weighing in at 247 this morning, still grinding away slowly. This fat is taking forever and a ****in day to come off but it’s going. Maybe drop to 240 and see what’s up there. Keeping the weight in the gym low and just attacking it with highreps, negatives, burn out sets, etc.


----------



## Straight30weight

Well I hopped on the tren train. So far so good. I’m on day 9 or 10, so far the only sides I’ve really noticed is increased aggression and some weird dreams. Dose is 200 test, 400 ace, 600 mast. Pinning daily (that’s fun). Training 4 days a week and cardio 6-7. Let’s see what this 8 week ride brings.


----------



## Jin

You’re gonna be freaky. You freakin Freak.


----------



## Gibsonator

the wierd dreams get pretty wierd lol. you in a cal deficit for this blast? can't wait to see ur progress brother.


----------



## automatondan

Straight30weight said:


> Well I hopped on the tren train. So far so good. I’m on day 9 or 10, so far the only sides I’ve really noticed is increased aggression and some weird dreams. Dose is 200 test, 400 ace, 600 mast. Pinning daily (that’s fun). Training 4 days a week and cardio 6-7. Let’s see what this 8 week ride brings.



You are really going to enjoy this blast dude. Just make sure you stay on top of your cardio before it gets to hard to go up a flight of stairs!


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> the wierd dreams get pretty wierd lol. you in a cal deficit for this blast? can't wait to see ur progress brother.


Yeah. Had a bad weekend but yeah in a deficit.


----------



## Straight30weight

automatondan said:


> You are really going to enjoy this blast dude. Just make sure you stay on top of your cardio before it gets to hard to go up a flight of stairs!


I need to turn it up for sure. I watched a lee priest video the other day and dude said he was doing 2-3 hours of cardio a day! I need to get on that level.


----------



## Gibsonator

tren is an amazing compound, actually had to dial back my cardio a bit


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> tren is an amazing compound, actually had to dial back my cardio a bit


So far it’s been fine. I’m hoping the daily pins and tame dose will keep the majority of sides away. 

On that note, after the 8 weeks I’m gonna drop to trt for another 8 weeks, then another 8 week blast. Not sure what it’ll be, I have more tren, maybe a test prop cycle, maybe something else? Guess we’ll see where I wind up after this one. 

Funny side note. My daughter texts me Saturday night saying that her she has a bet going with her boyfriend and her friend about how much I weigh. My daughter knows roughly where I’m at so she easily won but I asked her what her punk ass boyfriend thought. He said you have to be at least 320. For the sake of his health he better have meant that in a good way....


----------



## Trump

Why you pinning daily? That must suck


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Why you pinning daily? That must suck


I don’t want to pin 3cc plus at a time.


----------



## Trump

I get that, I don’t pin more than 2.5ml at once either



Straight30weight said:


> I don’t want to pin 3cc plus at a time.


----------



## NbleSavage

automatondan said:


> You are really going to enjoy this blast dude. Just make sure you stay on top of your cardio before it gets to hard to go up a flight of stairs!




^^ THIS ^^ is wise, IME. My Mates know when I get to panting carrying something from one side of the yard to another that its the Tren Train in town once more. 

Enjoy the blast, 30!


----------



## Straight30weight

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^ is wise, IME. My Mates know when I get to panting carrying something from one side of the yard to another that its the Tren Train in town once more.
> 
> Enjoy the blast, 30!


I appreciate the replies guys. I’ve been reading that tren isn’t for people that are married with children lol. Hoping to make it out without doing too much damage!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Straight30weight said:


> I appreciate the replies guys. I’ve been reading that tren isn’t for people that are married with children lol. Hoping to make it out without doing too much damage!


its not great for single guys either


----------



## Gadawg

Following along!


----------



## automatondan

Straight30weight said:


> I appreciate the replies guys. I’ve been reading that tren isn’t for people that are married with children lol. Hoping to make it out without doing too much damage!



My only advice on that is you WILL at some point(s) feel disrespected or treated unfairly and you WILL want to argue stuff that you normally wouldn't go as far with. You WILL feel 100% right and justified (which is the allusive/scary part) because you won't see anything wrong with what you are doing until you have already made a big mess. So just be super super careful with how you are seeing/viewing the people you are closest with and do your absolute best to pause and not say what you want to say. It won't end well. And I know you want this run to go well.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yeah I’ll need to be very conscious of it. I’m laid back as **** and it usually takes a lot to really set me off but I’ve already felt things feel....differently in the patience department. Wife and I had a pretty good fight Saturday morning but that was gonna happen regardless. However the speed at which I went from 0-100 was much quicker than usual lol. 

Found a new side last night. Couldn’t sleep, then started shivering like a mother ****er. Felt great, not sick at all. Finally fell asleep only to wake up on several occasions covered in sweat. So that’s fun.


----------



## Straight30weight

Yeah I’ll need to be very conscious of it. I’m laid back as **** and it usually takes a lot to really set me off but I’ve already felt things feel....differently in the patience department. Wife and I had a pretty good fight Saturday morning but that was gonna happen regardless. However the speed at which I went from 0-100 was much quicker than usual lol. 

Found a new side last night. Couldn’t sleep, then started shivering like a mother ****er. Felt great, not sick at all. Finally fell asleep only to wake up on several occasions covered in sweat. So that’s fun.


----------



## automatondan

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah I’ll need to be very conscious of it. I’m laid back as **** and it usually takes a lot to really set me off but I’ve already felt things feel....differently in the patience department. Wife and I had a pretty good fight Saturday morning but that was gonna happen regardless. However the speed at which I went from 0-100 was much quicker than usual lol.
> 
> Found a new side last night. Couldn’t sleep, then started shivering like a mother ****er. Felt great, not sick at all. Finally fell asleep only to wake up on several occasions covered in sweat. So that’s fun.



I'm pretty layed back too, that's what can be so bad about it. You won't feel unjustified/wrong because you will feel like whatever it is is a lot worse and you need to say something.


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah I’ll need to be very conscious of it. I’m laid back as **** and it usually takes a lot to really set me off but I’ve already felt things feel....differently in the patience department. Wife and I had a pretty good fight Saturday morning but that was gonna happen regardless. However the speed at which I went from 0-100 was much quicker than usual lol.
> 
> Found a new side last night. Couldn’t sleep, then started shivering like a mother ****er. Felt great, not sick at all. Finally fell asleep only to wake up on several occasions covered in sweat. So that’s fun.



Get some melatonin if you have trouble sleeping. I haven't had any trouble sleeping this go around.

And yeah definitely do as Dan said. 

It takes a lot for me to get pissed too, but deep breaths prevent me from saying shit out of anger


----------



## Straight30weight

Metalhead1 said:


> Get some melatonin if you have trouble sleeping. I haven't had any trouble sleeping this go around.
> 
> And yeah definitely do as Dan said.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to get pissed too, but deep breaths prevent me from saying shit out of anger


I really need to pay attention to what’s happening and recognize why. I’ll get through it without killing someone!


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> I really need to pay attention to what’s happening and recognize why. I’ll get through it without killing someone!



Lol Bro, for real. Just be aware, but dont over think it. Tren is fun. Not the devil


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm having a great fukkin time on this blast! Only threatened 1 douche in the gym, so far, no biggie  actually nicer and in a better mood than previous test/deca blasts. and those mast boners thooo  calm down 30, you'll be good man! oh and throwing ur strainer into the next dimension had me fukkin rolling man hahahahha


----------



## Gibsonator

quick tip; something pisses you off at home, take a deep breath, don't say shit, walk away and give it 5-10 mins, gauranteed you'll realize its nothing worth arguing over and be glad u didn't.  I know first hand how something so miniscule in the scheme of things can get blown waaaay out of proportion and cause unnecessary damage that could've been so easily avoided.


----------



## automatondan

Gibsonator said:


> quick tip; something pisses you off at home, take a deep breath, don't say shit, walk away and give it 5-10 mins, gauranteed you'll realize its nothing worth arguing over and be glad u didn't.  I know first hand how something so miniscule in the scheme of things can get blown waaaay out of proportion and cause unnecessary damage that could've been so easily avoided.



Good advice Gibs.


----------



## Straight30weight

So I’m a couple weeks in and I gotta say any potential sides I was seeing have pretty much subsided. I’m waiting for “something” to happen but as of now I don’t even feel like I’m on over a gram a week of total gear. I am getting leaner but I’m also dieting. So who knows.


----------



## Straight30weight

So 3 weeks in so far and I’ve stumbled onto a new issue. Food is making me sick. Especially protein. As someone who is strictly meat and potatoes this is a strange issue. I didn’t really notice it happening until today but my protein intake has been dropping. I opened my chicken up at work today and the smell made me sick. I covered it up and tossed it in the trash. Not today satan. 

Now that I'm conscious of it I can work towards fixing it.

Ive definitely started to lean out and things are starting to get more defined. I’m seeing basically zero negative sides, the doses and daily pins must be keeping them away (thank you Jin). Libido is through the roof. No temper, no sleep issues, nothing that would make me say that tren is bad at all. I’m enjoying the ride for sure now.


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> So 3 weeks in so far and I’ve stumbled onto a new issue. Food is making me sick. Especially protein. As someone who is strictly meat and potatoes this is a strange issue. I didn’t really notice it happening until today but my protein intake has been dropping. I opened my chicken up at work today and the smell made me sick. I covered it up and tossed it in the trash. Not today satan.
> 
> Now that I'm conscious of it I can work towards fixing it.



I've had this issue quite often and it sucks. The only way I made it work was swapping to beef for a while, and sipping my protein shakes slower.


----------



## Straight30weight

Metalhead1 said:


> I've had this issue quite often and it sucks. The only way I made it work was swapping to beef for a while, and sipping my protein shakes slower.


I might have to start upping my shake intake. Right now it’s one a day. I may add a second one if it doesn’t improve. I made ribeye for dinner and had to force myself to eat it. And it tasted great.


----------



## Gibsonator

"not today satan" :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
but about the food/protein issue, switch proteins, pounding chicken non stop will do that to ya. ground turkey, lean ground beef, salmon or trybcooking the chicken in a crock pot with a low(ish) sodium marinade to switch things up


----------



## Trump

My appetite died; I took some omeprazole and boom need to control myself cause want to eat everything. 



Straight30weight said:


> So 3 weeks in so far and I’ve stumbled onto a new issue. Food is making me sick. Especially protein. As someone who is strictly meat and potatoes this is a strange issue. I didn’t really notice it happening until today but my protein intake has been dropping. I opened my chicken up at work today and the smell made me sick. I covered it up and tossed it in the trash. Not today satan.
> 
> Now that I'm conscious of it I can work towards fixing it.
> 
> Ive definitely started to lean out and things are starting to get more defined. I’m seeing basically zero negative sides, the doses and daily pins must be keeping them away (thank you Jin). Libido is through the roof, I’m getting dangerously close to making some poor choices. No temper, no sleep issues, nothing that would make me say that tren is bad at all. I’m enjoying the ride for sure now.


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> My appetite died; I took some omeprazole and boom need to control myself cause want to eat everything.


I’m on esemeprozole and pantoprozole daily, have been for years. 

So last night I was feeling particularly good in the gym and sent my wife a pic (which I never do). Her response was “looks like you have a lazy eye”. Now I remember why I never send her pics.


----------



## Trump

Jeeeeezus I am actually holding my stomach laughing so hard.



Straight30weight said:


> I’m on esemeprozole and pantoprozole daily, have been for years.
> 
> So last night I was feeling particularly good in the gym and sent my wife a pic (which I never do). Her response was “looks like you have a lazy eye)”. Now I remember why I ever send her pics.


----------



## Straight30weight

I’m not even kidding trump. And mother ****ers wonder why I can’t behave.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> I’m on esemeprozole and pantoprozole daily, have been for years.
> 
> So last night I was feeling particularly good in the gym and sent my wife a pic (which I never do). Her response was “looks like you have a lazy eye”. Now I remember why I never send her pics.



Lazy eye to go with your tiny gimp hand.


----------



## Gibsonator

that would piss me off pretty bad, send it to me next time big guy


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> that would piss me off pretty bad, send it to me next time big guy


Not gonna lie, I wasn’t thrilled.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Lazy eye to go with your tiny gimp hand.


Yeah but I use the gimp hand to jerk off with. Makes my junk look huge. I’d send a dick pic to my wife but I don’t think my fragile ego can take anymore rejection.


----------



## Straight30weight

I remember why I only drink one shake a day. Added the second one yesterday and instantly bloated. 

I cook all my chicken for the week at once so I’m stuck with this til tomorrow. I doctored it up a bit, see how today goes. I need to start exploring other protein options.


----------



## Tiny

P28 protein bread, Optimum nutrition protein wafers, Grenade protein spread all taste great

~90% lean beef burger pattys on an onion bun w ketchup as a treat. 

Got to mix that shit up to keep my sanity, might want to give those a try


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks for the reply tiny. Grenade protein spread? I gotta look that up.


----------



## Trump

Most grenade products taste good last year on dnp I was eating Grenade carb killa protein bars at night and they helped with my sugar cravings 



Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for the reply tiny. Grenade protein spread? I gotta look that up.


----------



## Straight30weight

Man I have this diet completely ****ed. Everything makes me sick and now my sugar tanked. I’ll be lucky to make it through this workout without winding up on the floor.


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> Man I have this diet completely ****ed. Everything makes me sick and now my sugar tanked. I’ll be lucky to make it through this workout without winding up on the floor.



Gatorade! Cheap and effective


----------



## Gibsonator

well i just snapped up my back squatting if that makes you feel better :32 (4):


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> well i just snapped up my back squatting if that makes you feel better :32 (4):



That doesn’t make any of us feel good dude. Hope it’s no big deal.


----------



## Straight30weight

Alright so this has been a great run, but something hasn’t been right. Eating in a deficit, all the cardio, and the gay workouts just don’t feel right. I’ve been missing the aggression, the hit the gym and set the mother ****er on fire feeling. 

Today I woke up frustrated as hell and said **** this. I’m eating today. Had a big ass breakfast. Shortly after my wife pissed me the **** off. Boom, huge lunch. Get home, big dinner. Time to lift. 

Back to what I like, lifting as heavy as I can. Aggressive as ****. Feeling swole again for the first time in weeks. When I walk outta here I’ll have left it all in the gym, I already feel so much better. 

Gotta stick to what works for me. Maybe abs aren’t for me....


----------



## Metalhead1

Fukkin finally! Lol good shit bro.


----------



## bigdog

Now you are talking 30!  Eat the food! Keep it clean as possible and it will all come together down the stretch.


----------



## The Tater

Keep hitting it. I wish every workout was awesome but some of them are crap. You are either fighting food issues or just not quite feeling it. Keep battling. Inspiring shit going on here.


----------



## Straight30weight

I think I’ve turned a corner, this is a fun thing for me. It’s not about being a bodybuilder or sub 10% bf, it’s a part of my life that I love and look forward to. I’m not here trying to be the guy with the biggest arms or best abs, I just wanna lift and feel good. Play with these drugs a little bit, walk in a room and be one of the bigger guys. That’s it.


----------



## Trump

Do it because you love it, and you know what 30 thinking that way instead of over thinking will probably have you hitting targets without even trying



Straight30weight said:


> I think I’ve turned a corner, this is a fun thing for me. It’s not about being a bodybuilder or sub 10% bf, it’s a part of my life that I love and look forward to. I’m not here trying to be the guy with the biggest arms or best abs, I just wanna lift and feel good. Play with these drugs a little bit, walk in a room and be one of the bigger guys. That’s it.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> I think I’ve turned a corner, this is a fun thing for me. It’s not about being a bodybuilder or sub 10% bf, it’s a part of my life that I love and look forward to. I’m not here trying to be the guy with the biggest arms or best abs, I just wanna lift and feel good. Play with these drugs a little bit, walk in a room and be one of the bigger guys. That’s it.



Epiphany Wookie.


----------



## Straight30weight

I feel like I’ve been wasting this cycle. Ate big all weekend, had an amazing workout tonight. Strength way up, just feeling amazing. 

I do believe I’ll be placing an order for some more gear and running this out an extra 4 weeks.


----------



## Gibsonator

sounds like you just decided to change your goal set fourth for the blast, it happens. Not a waste. I would like to do a tren cycle with the focus on building/strength in the future myself.


----------



## Straight30weight

Just concluded 6 weeks. It’s been good. Real good actually. I look reasonably ****able. I’m relatively strong. For me, I’m pretty big. Weighing about 255-260. Leanish. People are saying shit about my size. It’s nice. 

Sides wise, well the good have mostly subsided. No more crazy libido. Or maybe I’ve just been ****in so much that I’m worn out. Or I’m severely dehydrated and that’s effecting it. But either way for now it’s way more tame. Bad sides. Suddenly I have jealousy issues. That’s not normal for me. Reoccurring dream that my wife is cheating on me. That’s coming from my subconscious, I guess I expect someday she will since I did to her. But the feeling is really strong. I know it’s the tren so I’m staying cool. Reasonably. No anger issues. It’s been a good ride.


----------



## Gibsonator

Are you shutting it down?
Send me your tren.
and mast.
lol.


----------



## Straight30weight

Gibsonator said:


> Are you shutting it down?
> Send me your tren.
> and mast.
> lol.


Woke up this morning considering it. But then said mama didn’t raise no bitch, swallowed about 6 alleve, pinned, and ****in had one of the best back workouts I’ve ever had.


----------



## bigdog

Keep the train rolling!


----------



## Straight30weight

The run is over. It was great but all good things come to an end. I almost jumped right into a high test/mast cycle but after speaking with a friend I decided it’s time for a break. So time on equals time off, drop to 200mg test for the next 8 weeks. Then come September, 750 test/600 mast for 16 weeks. Put some weight on for winter....


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> The run is over. It was great but all good things come to an end. I almost jumped right into a high test/mast cycle but after speaking with a friend I decided it’s time for a break. So time on equals time off, drop to 200mg test for the next 8 weeks. Then come September, 750 test/600 mast for 16 weeks. Put some weight on for winter....




Fake news. 

You said you dont have friends.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Fake news.
> 
> You said you dont have friends.


Just pinned 3 mls of test....


----------

